# Weekly Competition 2018-02



## Mike Hughey (Jan 9, 2018)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us.

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mats (mats.bergsten 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 60 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.
*2x2x2
1. *F2 U F' R' F' R2 U R2
*2. *U2 F' R U' R2 F2 U' R F U'
*3. *F2 U2 F U2 F R2 F'
*4. *R2 U R F R U2 F' U'
*5. *U' R2 F2 R U F' U R2 U'

*3x3x3
1. *U L2 B' R2 U' B' D R2 D R L' B2 R2 F2 B2 R B2 D2 L' D2
*2. *U B2 L2 U' B2 D L2 U' B2 L2 B U2 L' B R' U' R2 U2 L2
*3. *L' F' D L' U F D B' R F2 U2 B2 R2 U2 L2 U2 D L2 B2 U2
*4. *D' R' U' F2 B2 R2 U2 D' B' D2 F2 D2 L B2 L' U2 R2 F2 U2 L'
*5. *D2 L2 B2 R2 B2 U2 L2 D' B2 L2 U' R B L R2 D' B2 D' B' L' U

*4x4x4
1. *Fw Rw2 Fw' F' U2 Fw F2 U2 R2 D' L R' Uw U Rw' D L U2 Rw2 D' Rw' R U' F Rw2 D' L' B Fw2 F' Uw B' R2 U Fw D Fw' F L Uw
*2. *L2 F2 U F' U L' Rw' F' R2 B2 Fw' F2 R2 D2 U F' D2 Uw' F Rw2 D U' L2 R D U L D' U L2 D2 Fw L' R2 Fw2 F' D' Uw' U' L'
*3. *Rw' B2 L2 F2 L' Fw2 Uw F' L2 Rw2 U' Fw R D' Uw B2 L' Fw R2 D2 U' F' D Rw' U2 B2 Fw Rw2 U' Fw L Rw2 B' D' U F Rw' U' F' L2
*4. *B D' L' D2 R Fw' U' L Rw' R' Uw2 R Fw2 F U B' D L U' Rw2 Uw' Rw2 R2 D2 Fw' L2 F' L' R D' L' U' F2 U2 B' R F Uw L R
*5. *Uw2 F U2 Rw' Uw2 F Uw L' D Uw' U2 Fw U L' R' D2 L R Uw2 F Rw R' Uw2 L Rw' R B' Rw' B' Rw2 F2 Uw' R Fw Rw' B2 U L2 Uw B

*5x5x5
1. *Bw' Lw D' Fw D2 U2 B' Bw2 F' L F' R2 Bw2 F L Dw2 B' L' Lw2 U B' Fw F' R' U' Bw' Uw' F2 L' Bw2 F2 Uw Lw2 U Bw Dw2 Lw B' F Lw Uw L2 B2 Bw2 F R' Uw2 Bw2 Uw2 L U2 F R' D2 Uw2 U F2 U Fw R2
*2. *D2 Rw2 Uw' R' U F2 D2 Fw2 F' L R D' U2 B' Fw2 Uw' F Rw' B2 Bw2 U Rw2 F U R' Uw2 Fw' F2 Lw Uw2 B2 Fw' D F Lw' Dw2 Lw2 F2 Dw B2 Uw2 Lw' B' Lw F' D' Fw2 F2 Lw2 Bw2 Rw R Fw2 L Dw2 U2 Fw2 D' U L2
*3. *B' Fw2 Lw2 R' D Uw B2 F' D R' B2 Bw2 Fw2 Rw2 Dw U' Rw2 D' B Dw2 Uw2 Lw B' Bw R U B' Fw' L2 F2 U' L2 R' D2 L' Bw' Fw2 R2 D2 Fw' Uw2 U B Bw R2 D2 U2 Rw' Fw2 Rw' D' B2 R' D' Fw' Dw2 Bw2 Fw Rw B
*4. *F Dw' Fw U Bw Lw2 D2 Fw Uw' Rw U2 Bw' Rw D' Lw2 Rw' F2 R' Bw' L2 Lw' U Fw L' D2 B Uw' Rw' U' B2 L2 F2 Uw2 Rw2 R2 Dw F' R2 Bw2 F' Rw Bw' Dw' U F2 Rw2 U2 B' Bw2 R Fw' Rw D2 Fw Dw Uw' Lw F2 D R2
*5. *Fw' F L R2 U' Bw' Uw U' Lw' D' F' Rw2 Bw2 F' Dw' B U' Bw2 F2 D' Fw' L' B' Fw' U2 B' Fw' Lw D' Uw Bw Uw2 Rw2 R2 Dw' Uw' U' F' Uw' Bw F' Uw L' D2 Fw2 D' R Dw L' Dw' Lw' Bw2 L' Fw' L B' L' Lw Rw R2

*6x6x6
1. *2F' 2D 3R B' 2D2 B2 F' L2 2B2 2L2 2B 3F 3U2 B2 3F2 2L2 D2 L 3F' 2U' F' 2D' 3R' 2U' 3F' 2R2 F 2R2 B' 3R 3F2 L 2B' 3F' 2R 2F 2U2 B2 U R 2U U' R' 2B' 2D2 2R' D' 2D' L' 3R 2B 2L' 3F D' 2U B 3F2 2D' 3F2 L' 2F' 2D' F 2D' 2U' R 3U2 L' 2L R2
*2. *3U' 2B2 D 2R 2B R2 2F F 2R' D B 2R 3U 3R2 2F R' B' 3F2 F2 L2 2D 3R' 2R2 3F2 3U U2 F' D 2D2 2B2 R' B F' U' B 2F' F2 2D2 2B2 2F' 2L D U 2L2 2D' U2 B2 L 2U' U' 3R2 2U 3F2 2L2 2B2 L' 2L 3R' 2R 3U F R2 U F R2 2B' D2 L' 2F2 3U'
*3. *U' B' 2F 2D 3F' 3U' 2B2 2D' 3U 2F 2U' L 3R' R' 3U 2F 2L 2F2 R 3F' 2L2 3R' 2R R 2B' R' 2B2 R B 2F 3R2 B' R2 F' D2 U2 R2 B2 F D 2D 2L D2 2D F2 2D2 3F L 2L' 3F' 2F2 F D 2U 3R2 2R2 R D2 2D2 2F U2 B' 2B F 3U2 B F2 L' 2R2 U2
*4. *2L 2F' 3U 2L R' 2D 3F' 2L R B 2F D L R2 F2 2R 3F2 2D' 2U 3R2 3U' B2 F 3R 2B2 2F' 2L 2B F' L' R2 B2 R 2F 2L R2 2F2 U' 3F D2 2U2 2R2 2D2 2U' 2B 3U2 2F' 2L2 D 2U2 U' F' 3U' 2L 2D2 3U' 2U U' L' 3R2 3U 2B 2D' U' R2 2B' U L B 3R'
*5. *F 2U2 U2 B2 3F2 D L 3R 2R2 2U' 2R' 3F 3U' 2U' 2F' R2 D' L2 R2 2B 2F 2L' 3U 2F U F' 2U 2L 3F' 2U 3R' 2R2 3U' B2 2B 3R2 2B F2 L 2F' 2L' 3R2 3F' L' D' 2D' 3U 2U2 L' 2B' 3R 2R' 3F2 L2 2L 3U' L' 2L2 3R 2F' 2L 3F2 L2 2D 3R2 B 3R' 2U' 3F2 F2

*7x7x7
1. *L2 2L2 3L 2R2 R2 D' U 2R' 2D' B' D2 L2 3R2 F 3U2 B' 2B' 3B 2F' F2 3L2 2B L2 2L 3L' 2R B R2 3D' 2U' 2F2 3L2 3D 3U2 F U' F2 2L' 2D' L' F' R' 2U' 3L 2U2 2F2 D 2F 3U' 2L' 3R' 2R F2 2U2 3B D' 3B 3F' 3D 2L2 3B2 L2 2L2 2R2 3U 2L' D2 3U' 2R2 U2 F 2L 3L' B2 D 2D 2U' F 2D2 3B 2L' 2B2 3L2 2D2 2L2 2R U 2L2 2D2 F2 U 2L2 2R R' 2B2 3B2 F U 2R F2
*2. *3B' 2D F' D 3D' 3U 2U2 2F2 F2 L U2 3L2 D 2D' 3U 2U' U L2 R' 2F 2U2 2L 3B' 3R 3D 2B' 2F L' 3F F2 D 3F' 2R 3F R' 2B2 3D' L2 2R 3B 3F2 3D2 L' 2R2 3U' U2 2B2 D' 2U L' U2 2R U F2 2L2 U B' 3B 2F' D2 2B' 2R D' 3B2 2U2 R 2D2 3U 3R2 2D' 2B 3L 2R' R2 3F 2L2 F 3D 2L2 3L B 3F 2L' 2R2 F2 2U' 3B2 2U2 3B' 3F 2R' 2D' 2B 3B' 2R 2F2 U 2R' B' D'
*3. *L2 3R2 2U' 2L' 2D2 F2 2D 3U' U' R2 B2 3F2 L2 3D' 3U2 3R B D2 B2 2D2 3R2 B2 3B2 D2 3B 3D2 3F2 2F2 U2 2B 2R' 3D2 3U2 U' B' D' 2L R' 3F' 3R' U 3B2 2F R' B 2B2 3L' 2U2 3F2 F2 3R' 3B2 F' 2R D U 2F F' 3L2 3R2 3U 3L' 2F R2 B2 3F2 2L 3F' R U' 3R U' F 2R' 3D 2R2 3F2 L' R' D 3D2 L2 U 2F' U' B2 2B 3B' L 2D' 3R' 3B' 3L 2U2 U' 3F2 2L2 3L' R' 2D2
*4. *2R2 F' 2D B' 3R2 3F' 2D 3D 3R2 F' 3D2 R' 2F 2L 3B 2L 2F' 2R F' 3R2 3F' F 3L 3F' 2F' 3D U' 3L B 3L R 3F' 3U B2 3F' 2L 2R' B2 2L 3U' U 3L 2F2 R' 3U 3R 2R2 R F2 D2 F2 3L2 3R2 B2 2R' 3U 2F' U2 3L2 2B' F 3U2 2L' 2F' D 2D L' D' 2D' 3U2 2L' 3R R 2B2 3B2 2U2 3L2 3R2 2B' 3F' R' D 3B' D 2U L' 2L 3R 3B' 2F 3R' 2D 3B2 2L' 2R' 3B2 L2 2D' 3R D
*5. *D R 3D 2F2 F D2 L2 3R 3F 3L2 2B D' L 3B' 2L2 3R' B' 3D2 2F2 3R R2 3F' 3U 3F R F2 D' 2B 2F2 2U2 3R 3B 2F2 2L 2F 2D2 U B2 2L' 3B' 2U2 2F' 3D' B2 U2 2B2 F' D F 3D' F' R' 2B2 F2 3U' 2L 3R' B 2R2 R B 3B2 3F 2F' 2U2 3B 3U' 3R 2D F2 R' 2D L 2L2 3F 3D' 2L 2D2 3D 3U2 2L2 3R 2R R' 2D 3F' 3D2 2U' 2R B' 3U F2 2L' D2 3L' D 3U2 F2 2D U

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *R F2 R2 F' U F' U' F R'
*2. *F U' F R' F2 R U F2 U
*3. *F R2 U2 R U2 F R' U2 R2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *R2 L2 U2 B2 L2 D R L' F2 B2 D R D2 U F B2 D' R L2 B' Rw2 Uw2
*2. *D' U F2 B' D B' D B' U2 F' U' F2 L' B' R D L' U2 L' Fw Uw'
*3. *R L D B U L2 R' F' D' B' L' R2 F2 B2 U' R' L' U' L2 D2 U Fw Uw'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *U' R' B' D' Fw' D2 Uw2 Fw D2 Rw2 U F' L2 U2 Rw2 D L R' D2 B F2 L Fw' L' Rw2 Fw2 F' Uw F' D' F D2 Uw2 L2 Uw2 R U2 Fw2 D2 Uw2
*2. *Uw2 F2 Uw Fw D R2 D2 Uw2 U' R U2 Fw2 Rw' D R2 F2 D B F' L Fw Rw2 F' L2 Rw2 B' U2 Fw' Rw2 U' L2 Rw2 B2 Fw F' L R B' L2 R2
*3. *Fw Uw U' Fw2 U' Rw Fw' F' L' Uw F D Fw' U2 R D2 B' R2 U' Fw U' L Rw' R B' U2 R' Uw2 Rw Uw U2 L Uw' B F2 D Rw2 D' R' F'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *L2 Dw2 Rw2 Bw Rw Uw' Lw2 U' L' R Dw' Lw' Rw D' L' F2 D L' B2 D2 F' Lw2 B' F Uw Bw' Fw' Lw2 Bw R2 Uw' U2 R2 Bw Dw' Uw Rw' Bw R2 Dw' Bw2 Fw' F' Lw' Rw' U Rw D2 B Dw Lw Dw2 R B' R Dw2 Uw L' Fw' U
*2. *B F' Lw Uw' B' Lw R2 Bw2 U2 L Lw Rw Fw2 F' D' L2 Lw' D Fw' Dw2 U2 L2 Rw2 R Bw' R2 B2 Fw D Dw' Bw' Dw R' D2 Dw' Rw2 U2 L' F D2 Dw L Lw B' U Fw' Rw R2 Dw Bw' Fw' L2 Rw2 Bw' Rw' D R' Dw' Rw2 Dw
*3. *Bw' Rw' F D2 Fw2 D2 Uw2 Lw2 B2 L2 Fw Dw Lw F' Rw' F L Lw' D' Lw2 B' D' Uw Lw2 R Fw' Dw' U L U2 Lw2 Fw2 Dw2 L' B2 Fw F2 R Bw L F2 Dw Lw2 Rw2 U R' U' B' Dw Uw2 Bw2 U' B' F D Dw Uw2 U2 F R'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *R D 2F 2L 2F2 D2 U 2B 2U2 2R' 2B2 2F' 3U B 2B2 3F' 2F 2U L' 3F2 D' 3R' R' B2 2D2 2F2 U L' 2R 3F 2U L B' F 2U 2R2 B2 3U2 2U' 2R2 2U' L 2R R' F2 R 3U2 2B' 2U' B2 2B' 2D R 3U2 2U' L2 F' 2D2 L' 2R 3F 2D' 2B 3R F' 3U2 2L' 3F' 3U2 2B

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *2B' 2F 2R' F' 3R 2F 2L2 3R2 2R2 2B' 3R' 2B2 3D' 2U 3L 3R R B2 3U U2 L2 3R 2B2 F2 2D 3D' 3U' 3B2 U' R' 3D 3U 3L2 3R2 2R 2D' 3R 2B' D2 B 2F F2 2L F U2 2F' 3L2 R 2F2 F2 L2 2R' U' 2B' 2L D' U2 3L' 2R2 2U2 3L2 R' F2 U' 2L' 3L' 2D 3B' 3F' F2 3R2 3F' 3D' L2 F D 2D' B' F L 2U' 3L2 D2 2U 3F' 2L2 3B2 2R 3U2 B2 3B2 U 3R' 3D2 L 2F2 2D 3U' 2U2 2L'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *R' B' F2 L U L' B2 D2 U2 F' R2 U L U F' U2 F' R B' R' F2 Rw2 Uw
*2. *F' U' F' B' U' L' D2 R' B U2 D2 R' B2 F' L R' B R2 B' D2 Fw Uw'
*3. *L2 U2 D' B2 F2 R' U2 L' B' D F2 U' L U D' R B D U' B' L' Uw2
*4. *D2 F' D' F U' B' U R2 U' D2 F D B F R' U2 F2 U2 L2 F' D Fw Uw
*5. *R U F2 B2 U' D' F' U D L2 U' R F B2 L' D2 B D' F Rw' Uw
*6. *U D B' U2 B' U R2 B2 U2 D' L' D2 U F U D2 B' U B2 D' Rw Uw'
*7. *B R' B2 R2 B' F2 U' B' R F U2 D' F' B R' B' D2 R L' B' U' Fw Uw2
*8. *U' R B F2 D2 F U2 R' D F' U F' R2 B2 D U' F2 L2 B' Rw Uw
*9. *D' R' U B' L B2 R' B2 U B' R' F2 D2 U R' B2 R' L B U2 L2 Fw Uw
*10. *R' L' F2 B L B' R F2 U2 F2 D' F U B R2 D' B' U2 R D Rw Uw'
*11. *B' F' U2 R2 U2 R' F L' R' B' U' R' D' L2 U' F B2 R' L' Fw Uw2
*12. *U B D F' D' U' R' U F2 L D' U' B' L F' L U F' L' R' Fw Uw
*13. *D' B D2 U B U' R' F2 B' R B U' B' R' F2 R' B F2 R Fw Uw2
*14. *L U' L2 F2 U' L' R2 B L2 R' F L2 B2 F2 L' D2 B D' B' Rw2 Uw'
*15. *U2 F' U2 L2 R F' D B2 R2 B R F' D' B2 D U' R' B' R' Fw Uw'
*16. *B2 D F D2 R2 U' R L' F2 U F2 L F' B2 U R' D F2 B2 U2 Rw' Uw'
*17. *R2 F' R' U L D' R' L' D2 F' L D' F B L' B F L R F Rw' Uw2
*18. *F' D' L B2 R2 L' F' R L U R2 D' L' B2 U R' U' R2 D U2 R Fw' Uw2
*19. *L' F R L' D2 L2 B' U F2 U2 L' F2 D2 B' U R F D2 B' Rw' Uw2
*20. *B2 R' U2 B2 L U2 F L2 R' F' L D F' L' D' F' R' U F' L Fw Uw'
*21. *B2 D L R' F2 R L' F' L' B' D' F U2 D2 B R' D2 B' U F Rw Uw2
*22. *D' B' R U' R D' B' F' U2 L D U' B2 R B2 D' F' L' D2 Rw2 Uw'
*23. *D2 B' L' B U B' F' U F' U2 D2 F2 B' R' U F' L' B' F2 U2 B' Rw Uw
*24. *U R2 L B' D F2 U2 F L U2 R2 D F2 L2 F B' D' L2 U2 Rw2 Uw2
*25. *U2 D L2 U' F2 R L2 D' F2 R F U' R' F L' U2 D2 B2 D2 R' B2 Rw' Uw2
*26. *D L2 R2 U D' F2 R2 L2 F D' U L U D2 F R2 D U' B' U' Rw2 Uw
*27. *R' B2 D F2 B U2 F L2 R2 B' R D' L F L F R F U2 Rw Uw
*28. *B L' R' F2 U2 R' D' U2 F' B2 U F L U L F' B R2 B D2 Rw Uw'
*29. *L2 F' U' D' L' D2 R U R' L2 B R B2 R' B2 U2 F D2 L' U' Fw Uw
*30. *B2 F' D B R L B2 L' F2 D2 R' F R' B R U2 D R D Fw Uw'
*31. *B R2 B U D' F D' U' F' L F' D F D2 F D L' U D B2 Rw2 Uw2
*32. *L' B2 D2 U R' D2 R' B L' F2 U2 L B' U D2 L R2 D B Rw2 Uw
*33. *B2 L F R' D2 U2 F D L2 F R2 B' D' L F' R2 B' R' F' Rw Uw
*34. *B2 D2 F2 L R F2 L F L2 F' B D U' R2 B R2 F2 B D B' F Uw
*35. *B' U B2 D U2 F2 L' R2 U' L2 D2 F2 D' U2 L2 B' L2 F' D2 R2 F2
*36. *D2 B' R2 U' F2 L' D R B' U2 D' B' R' L' F' R' U' B2 L D' Fw' Uw'
*37. *D L' D F U2 B' F2 U' L' U R2 L2 F2 D R2 L2 U F R' B2 L Fw' Uw
*38. *L2 F' U2 R U2 L' F' B D' B R2 U2 B2 L B2 L' R D' R D2 Fw Uw2
*39. *F2 B2 U' F B2 R B R' U R2 F' L' R' D2 B2 R F2 B U2 B2 D2 Rw' Uw
*40. *B' L' U R' U L F2 R2 U2 B2 R' L2 D B2 L2 F' R2 D' R F2 Rw' Uw'
*41. *B F2 U' R F' B D' F D R' D2 R D2 R' D' L' F' L' B' Rw Uw
*42. *U L R2 F2 D' B' D U2 R2 D L' R F' U2 L2 R D B F' L' B' Rw Uw'
*43. *B2 R F B U' B U' F B2 L2 F2 B D L2 D2 R D' B U2 Rw'
*44. *F' L2 D' F B U' B2 L U B' R B U' L' F D L' U F2 U F' Rw Uw'
*45. *R' F R' D' L2 B F U' L2 B' F L2 B2 D2 R2 L2 U' R' U2 L B2 Rw2 Uw
*46. *R' F2 D R2 D2 U2 B2 R' F' D' L U B D2 L' B' F' R' F L2 R Fw Uw
*47. *R B' U D F2 B D B' L U' R' U R' B F D2 R' F2 R B2 D2 Fw' Uw
*48. *R' D' L U' F L2 U B F U2 F U' F D' R L B F2 R' U Rw Uw
*49. *F U R2 D L' R' U B2 L2 F2 D2 B F2 R2 L2 F' R F2 U2 F Rw Uw2
*50. *R2 F' L F R' B D2 R2 D2 B2 F' U2 F2 D2 F' U' D2 F' L Uw
*51*. B' L' B R' L U F U' B D2 U B' R2 B2 U2 R L F2 R' B' R2 Fw Uw'
*52*. L U B2 D2 L2 U F2 D L2 D' L2 F' R' L U2 D' R2 F U' B' L' Fw' Uw'
*53*. R' F' D' L' U2 D R2 B R2 U' R' U2 F' U2 B' F' D2 R2 B' U' R
*54*. F L' F2 D' B' F' D2 L2 F B' U2 D' F2 R2 D F L2 D2 L2 D' L Fw' Uw'
*55*. L F' R' L D2 B R' F2 R' B2 U D B2 U2 L2 F2 L B' U2 Fw' Uw
*56*. F' L' U2 L B' L' U D L' U D L R D2 B U2 R' U R F' Rw2 Uw'
*57*. U2 R L D2 F R B R' L F' U' R2 L2 B' R' B2 F' R L' F2 Rw' Uw2
*58*. U' D R2 F2 R2 D' B2 R2 U' B R' D' R2 B L2 U' D B' L' U' F2 Rw' Uw
*59*. L' U' R' F2 R' F2 D2 U2 L' B' D' B F' D R2 L2 B2 D2 U Fw' Uw'
*60*. L' D' U B' D' R F' D2 F B' D' B' U' L D2 F D' U2 R' U Fw' Uw'


*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *U2 R D2 U2 B2 U2 R2 U2 L F2 L2 D B L' D U2 F R D' L R
*2. *F L2 D2 R2 U2 B' F' D2 R2 F' U F D' R F' L' R2 B' F' L'
*3. *U F2 L2 U2 F2 R2 D' B2 U' L2 U R F D F R2 F' L D B' F
*4. *F R L B D F R U2 R' F' R2 F2 B L2 F' U2 D2 F2 D2 L2
*5. *D' L F2 L' B2 U' D B R' B L2 B L2 F2 D2 B' R2 B L2

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *U2 R2 D L2 B2 U2 B2 R2 U F2 D R' F' L' F2 D' R2 B D' F2 U'
*2. *U B2 R2 U R2 B2 U R2 B2 F2 D2 B L' R B' L2 B F' U' F2 L
*3. *B2 R' F2 L2 D2 F2 U2 L B2 R B F L' B2 R2 D' F' L D' B'
*4. *R' F2 R2 F2 R' F2 L' B2 F2 R' D2 F' D L' D2 B U' R U F2 R'
*5. *D2 R2 U' L2 D' L2 U F2 D B U B F' L D' U R D U' F'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *L2 U2 L2 F2 U B2 U2 L2 U L2 B2 L' B L' R U' L U' B' R2 D
*2. *D' R' F B D' F' U2 L U' F' R2 B2 D2 F2 L2 U' B2 R2 U' F2
*3. *D2 R2 B2 R2 U2 B2 U L2 U' F2 D' F' D' L2 R F' U2 B D
*4. *R2 U2 F2 D L2 R2 U' B2 L2 R2 U B' R' D' L2 B L F R D R2
*5. *B F L2 B R2 F' L2 R2 U2 L2 B' D B2 F2 L U L' U F' R'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *R' U' F B2 U L2 R2 D L2 U F2 D' R2 U L F' L B' D U F2 U L R' D R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay
2. *R' F' R' F' R U R' F
*3. *R F2 U B' L' B2 D F' U2 B R2 B2 U2 L U2 F2 D2 B2 R2 U2
*4. *L R2 D' L2 R D2 Uw U L Rw2 F2 R F U2 L2 Uw F Uw' F' L2 F' D L2 Rw' R' F2 L2 R U2 F D2 R' Uw R' F2 R B F' U' F

*2+3+4+5 Relay
2. *U2 R2 F' R' F' R F' U R2 U2
*3. *U' B2 F2 D F2 U2 F2 U2 L2 B2 U2 F' U2 R F' R' D' U' L B2
*4. *L2 B D2 Uw' F2 U2 R U2 B Fw2 Rw2 R B2 Rw D Uw' L U2 Rw Fw R U B L B2 Uw' U Fw2 D Uw2 U R' D Uw' L B U Rw2 U R
*5. *B2 L2 F2 Lw' R2 Fw2 R F2 L R F D' Dw2 R2 D' Fw2 U B2 Fw2 D L R2 D2 U2 Fw2 D' B' Uw B Bw D2 Bw' L Fw' Lw' R2 U Lw B F2 D2 Lw' B2 Bw L' F U2 L Dw F L' D B' Fw R Bw' R' B R F'

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay
2. *U' R' F2 U F U2 F R
*3. *R2 D2 F2 L2 U F2 D' R2 B2 U B2 F D B' F R' U L' D B L2
*4. *Fw' U' Fw2 F2 D L' F' U' F' R U L D L2 Uw' Fw2 F Uw F' D' R' U' Fw' L D Uw U B' R' Fw2 F2 D2 Uw2 U' L Fw' F L2 Rw2 F
*5. *F U2 B' R' B Fw R Fw2 F' L2 R' B2 Bw2 F2 Rw Fw' Dw' Bw2 Uw L' F2 Lw2 R Bw U2 Lw' R Fw Dw' B Bw2 D' Dw2 U2 B' Fw2 Dw2 U' Rw' D' U L2 B Fw2 Lw' D' Uw2 U' R2 F2 Lw B' L' D Lw2 F2 D L Fw Dw
*6. *L' 2D 2U' R2 3F' 3U2 B2 D' U2 L2 2R 2D 2U' 2L2 2B2 F' L' 2B 2F 2D 2U2 2L2 D2 3U 3R2 D2 3R' 3F2 3U' 2B 2L' 3F' 2U 2F L2 2L 3R2 3F2 2L 3F' 3R' 2F 2L2 R D' L' D U' 3F2 2D 3U2 2U U' L' B' U2 2R 3F 2D2 U2 R2 2U 2B R 2B2 3U2 2R2 3U2 2L2 B'

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay
2. *U2 R2 U' F' R2 F' R2 U2 F
*3. *L F' D2 R' U' D R L2 U' F R' F2 D2 R' L2 F2 L2 F2 D2 L' U2
*4. *D' B2 R2 Fw2 F D2 L Fw2 Rw Uw2 R2 D2 Rw R2 F2 Rw' B2 F' U Rw D2 Rw' Uw2 R2 B2 R' F' D2 Uw' L D2 L B' D Fw' L2 R2 Fw2 Rw' U
*5. *B2 F Rw' Bw2 Fw Rw' U Rw R' D2 Fw Rw Dw L Dw' B Bw' Dw2 Bw Fw Dw' Uw2 F R' Uw R' Dw Rw Bw2 Dw2 U2 Rw' R' Fw2 Uw Lw' B U Bw2 L' B' Bw Uw B' Rw Dw2 Bw' D2 Dw Uw2 U' B F2 Lw2 Rw2 Bw' Fw D2 Uw' U
*6. *L' 2R' 2F' F' 2L R' 2D' 3F 3R' 3U' U' 2F' U 2R' 2B2 3F U' R2 2D2 U' R2 U B 3F2 F2 L 2L' B' D 3R R' 2U' R' 2B' R 2D' L 2D2 L' F 2U' U 2L' D' 2D' 2U' 2R2 3U' 2L' D2 3U2 2L2 2B' 2R2 2B2 L2 D 2B2 F' R2 2D2 3F2 2U2 2B' L' 2B2 2L R2 2U2 2R2
*7. *3U2 3L' 3F' L' 2F' 2L2 2B 2R2 B' 2F2 R' D2 2U B 3B 3F' 2F2 R 3U2 R 3U 3F 3R' 2D' U 3F' 2D B2 2B2 2F 2D 2R 3D U' 3F' 2F2 2D F2 2L' 3R' 2U B 3F 2U 2B D2 L' 2D F2 2U2 2L' 3L 2R2 B' 2D2 2U 3L2 B2 D2 3B 2L' 3R 2R2 D2 2L' 3L 3R 2R U' L' B' 3B' 3F' 3U' 3R 2U' 2L 3L R 3U' R' D' 3D 2F F 2U 3F 2L2 3L' 2R B2 2D2 2U 2B2 3B' 3U2 L2 D' U' 3L2

*Clock
1. *UR3+ DR2- DL2+ UL5+ U6+ R5+ D5- L5- ALL0+ y2 U6+ R4+ D2- L1- ALL3+ UL
*2. *UR6+ DR2- DL1- UL1+ U4- R6+ D0+ L4+ ALL1- y2 U0+ R0+ D3- L6+ ALL2- DR UL
*3. *UR1+ DR4- DL4- UL1+ U0+ R6+ D1- L5- ALL1- y2 U5+ R3+ D5+ L4- ALL0+ UR DL
*4. *UR4- DR3- DL3+ UL2+ U3- R3- D3- L2+ ALL3- y2 U4- R5+ D4- L1- ALL6+ DR DL
*5. *UR3- DR1+ DL4+ UL4+ U6+ R4+ D1+ L4- ALL4- y2 U4+ R0+ D6+ L4+ ALL4+ DR DL

*MegaMinx
1. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*2. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*3. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx
1. *R U' R' U L B' R L' r' b' u'
*2. *L U R B' L' B' R' l r b
*3. *L' U L' B U R U l' r' b u
*4. *L R B L' B R L U' r' b' u'
*5. *U L' U L' U R L' U' R l b u'

*Square-1
1. *(0, -4) / (-5, 1) / (0, 3) / (-3, -3) / (2, -1) / (0, 3) / (1, -5) / (5, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (2, 0) / (-1, -2) / (-2, -3)
*2. *(0, -1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 1) / (2, -4) / (1, 4) / (-4, -1) / (-3, -3) / (6, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (6, 2)
*3. *(1, 0) / (5, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-4, -1) / (3, -3) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (-5, 4) / (6, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (-2, 0) / (0, 1) / (-2, 5) / (-2, 0)
*4. *(0, -1) / (1, -2) / (-4, -1) / (4, 4) / (5, -1) / (4, 1) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (3, 3) / (-1, 0) / (-4, 0) / (1, -2) / (6, 0) /
*5. *(1, -3) / (-4, -1) / (0, 3) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 5) / (0, 3) / (1, -2) / (-1, 3) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, -2) / (0, 1) / (-1, -2)

*Skewb
1. *L' U L' U' B R' U R' B' U'
*2. *B' U B U L B' R' L' R' B' U'
*3. *R U' R L' B R' U' R' B' U'
*4. *L U' L B L U L' U' L' B' U'
*5. *R B L R' B R B' U' B R' U'

*KiloMinx
1. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*4. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U

*Mini Guildford
2. *R2 F R' F' U F' R' U F2 U'
*3. *D2 B2 U2 B2 L2 D' B2 D R2 U2 F D U2 R U2 B' L D2 F' R
*4. *B Rw Fw' F2 D' B' Rw Uw' R Fw Uw U' L' B2 U2 B F U L' Uw Rw2 B' D' Uw2 B2 F' D' B' R Fw' U2 B' L D Uw F Uw' L Uw' B'
*5. *L2 R' U2 R Uw2 B' D' B2 F2 L2 B' Bw U' Bw2 U' Bw2 F' D U2 Lw2 Bw2 Dw' Bw2 Lw' Bw D2 Bw2 Fw' F Dw Fw' D' B R2 Fw2 R D' Dw B2 Bw' F' Rw Fw L2 D' Uw2 Rw Uw2 L' Fw2 F' R F' Dw2 B' Rw' F' Uw2 Rw2 D'
*OH. *U2 R' D2 U2 B2 L2 D2 R F2 U2 F' D' F2 R D' R' D2 B U' F
*Clock. *UR2+ DR5+ DL3- UL3+ U2+ R0+ D3+ L3+ ALL2+ y2 U6+ R2+ D6+ L4- ALL4- DR DL UL
*Mega. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*Pyra. *U B R' L R B L' l' b'
*Skewb. *B L R' L B U R U B' U'
*Square-1. *(1, 0) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (-4, -1) / (6, -3) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (1, -2) / (-1, 3) / (3, 3) / (-5, 0) / (4, 0) / (-1, -4) / (2, 0)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 9, 2018)

I would like to apologize; there are still just 50 multiBLD scrambles. Perhaps Mats can add another 10 again for us here this week.

I had made the necessary changes to support 60 multiBLD scrambles, but apparently the changes never got uploaded to the server (or they somehow got overwritten). Hopefully it is now ready to go for next week. Again, my apologies for the mistake.


----------



## xyzzy (Jan 9, 2018)

333: 13.726, (15.345), (12.110), 14.770, 13.465 = 13.99 // sub-14 by a hair
444: 55.423, (51.594), (58.799), 54.836, 53.117 = 54.46
555: (1:38.590), 1:41.956, (1:51.260), 1:38.994, 1:48.324 = 1:43.09 // nice
666: 3:25.077, (3:28.995), 3:17.721, 3:10.004, (3:00.651) = 3:17.60
3BLD: 3:08.221, DNS, DNS = 3:08.22
OH: 26.186, 23.091, 32.961, (21.323+), (33.308) = 27.41 // >>>>>corner twist in the last solve
FMC: 32 // rip, not even sub-30 for two weeks in a row



Spoiler: FMC



F' R2 F R F2 B' D' B U2 B'
D B F' D' F U2 D2 R2 D L'
F R2 F U' B' U F2 U' B D2
L D'

(D L' D2 U F R2 F' L D2) // 223 (9/9)
(D R2 D2 F' D) // EO (5-1/13)
F' R2 F R F // edges; ab5c (5/18)
Skeleton: F' R2 F R F D' F @ D2 $ R2 D L' F R2 F' # U' D2 L D'
@ = F' D F U2 F' D' F U2 // 5 cancel
# = F2 U' B' U F2 U' B U // 3 cancel
$ = D L2 D' R D L2 D' R' // 2 cancel (24-10/32)

I literally wasted almost the whole hour on a bad ab5c skeleton. Protip: *don't do this*. Optimal insertions would've led to 30 moves (still not sub-30, lol).

Found this 30-move solution after time ran out (insertions were optimal):

R' D L' R2 // pseudo123 (4/4)
(D2 L' D R D) // pseudo223 (5/9)
(R2 F' U F R2) // pseudoF2L-1 (5/14)
(U' R U R' D') // edges; ab5c (5/19)
Skeleton: # R' D L' R2 @ D R U' R' U R2 F' U' F R2 D' R' D' L D2
@ = L D R2 D' L' D R2 D' // 5 cancel
# = F R F' L2 F R' F' L2 // 0 cancel (16-5/30)


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Jan 9, 2018)

For kilominx are the x2's turn the cube over, do it twice or something else?


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 9, 2018)

*7x7x7*: 7:32.64, 7:21.34, 7:58.65, (8:58.11), (7:12.38) = *7:37.54
4x4x4*: (1:09.90), 1:38.29, (DNF(21.74)), 1:27.26, 1:24.04 = *1:29.86 *PB single by ~4 seconds
*6x6x6*: (6:06.64), 5:06.19, (4:31.66), 4:53.27, 4:55.67 = *4:58.38
5x5x5*: 2:59.14, (3:01.79), (2:41.65), 2:46.66, 2:51.42 = *2:52.41
Megaminx*: 3:42.08, 4:05.96, (4:13.20), 3:19.96, (3:03.39) = *3:42.67*


----------



## XBCubes (Jan 9, 2018)

2x2: 7.08, 7.10, (3.64), 8.59, (11.00) = 7.59


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 10, 2018)

TipsterTrickster said:


> For kilominx are the x2's turn the cube over, do it twice or something else?


Turn the "cube" over (the x-axis)


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jan 10, 2018)

One Wheel said:


> (DNF(21.74)


Not even sub-wr smh


----------



## xyzzy (Jan 10, 2018)

MatsBergsten said:


> Turn the "cube" over (the x-axis)


This wouldn't have been an issue with the scrambles my program generates, which uses "flip" for turning the puzzle over rather than "x2". 

Shilling aside, is there a need for the U/U' moves just before x2? They seem kind of redundant (and unlike the megaminx scrambles, the direction isn't the same as the previous D++/D-- move).


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 10, 2018)

xyzzy said:


> Shilling aside, is there a need for the U/U' moves just before x2? They seem kind of redundant (and unlike the megaminx scrambles, the direction isn't the same as the previous D++/D-- move).



I did not think that long when I wrote the scrambler a year ago. 
You are probably right. (I've never even seen a real kilo).


----------



## GarethBert11 (Jan 10, 2018)

I want to add my middle name on the Comp website just like in my WCA's. But I dont think Im able to do edit it .


----------



## muchacho (Jan 10, 2018)

*3x3OH*: 27.09, 28.87, (26.17), 28.78, (30.69) = *28.25*


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 10, 2018)

JustAnotherGenericCuber said:


> Not even sub-wr smh


I bumped the timer on that one.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 10, 2018)

GarethBert11 said:


> I want to add my middle name on the Comp website just like in my WCA's. But I dont think Im able to do edit it .


I think I can . On the other hand I think the user name cannot be longer that 20 (letters and spaces).


----------



## CarterK (Jan 10, 2018)

MatsBergsten said:


> Turn the "cube" over (the x-axis)


oh oops. I've been doing it wrong this whole time.


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Jan 11, 2018)

2x2 : (4.04), (5.45), 4.51, 4.83, 4.09 = 4.48
3x3 : 13.51, 14.84, (16.69), 16.02, (12.22) = 14.79
4x4 : 46.51, (40.04), 53.06, 51.21, (55.93) = 50.26
5x5 : (1:34.68), 1:35.33, 1:36.34, (1:39.39), 1:37.32 = 1:36.33
6x6 : 2:56.70, 2:50.19, (2:36.43), (3:01.56), 2:49.73 = 2:52.21
7x7 : 4:06.94, (4:27.94), 4:01.03, (3:52.38), 3:53.20 = :4:00.39
2 BLD : 51.00, 29.74, DNF = 29.74
3 BLD :
OH : (42.72), (32.20), 36.44, 41.56, 32.91 = 36.97
MTS : (48.48), 46.44, 45.77, 48.08, (44.08) = 46.76
FMC : 43


Spoiler: FMC




Cross : x2 U R' B2 U L' U 6

F2L 1 : z2 U' R' U' R U2 L U L' 8/14

F2L 2 : y U' R U R' U' L' U L 8/22

F2L 3 : F' U' F 3/25

F2L 4 : y2 U R' F R F' 5/30

OLL SKIP
PLL : y U R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 f R' f' 13/43



2-4 Relay : 1:17.40
2-5 Relay : 2:56.92
2-6 Relay : 5:58.91
2-7 Relay : 9:52.92
Clock : 16.90, 17.42, (17.75), 17.58, (15.12) = 17.30
Megaminx : 1:33.58, (1:31.97), 1:32.26, (1:35.11), 1:33.94 = 1:33.26
Pyraminx : (4.79), (7.90), 6.80, 5.94, 6.01 = 6.25
Square-1 : 27.34, (20.22), (35.84), 33.87, 27.70 = 29.64
Skewb : 7.26, (9.79), 8.31, (6.49), 8.27 = 7.95
Kilominx : (46.16), 45.65, (32.37), 35.32, 43.65 = 41.54
Mini Guildford : 6:14.18


----------



## One Wheel (Jan 11, 2018)

bacyril said:


> Megaminx : (4.79), (7.90), 6.80, 5.94, 6.01 = 1:33.26
> Pyraminx : (4.79), (7.90), 6.80, 5.94, 6.01 = 6.25


You'd probably catch this anyway. I don't know if it might also mess up the calculations that your last two times for square-1 and kilominx don't have a space between them.


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Jan 11, 2018)

One Wheel said:


> You'd probably catch this anyway. I don't know if it might also mess up the calculations that your last two times for square-1 and kilominx don't have a space between them.


Failed copy/paste from qqtimer for megaminx and I don't know why sometimes there is no space between some solve when I copy from qqtimer.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 12, 2018)

One Wheel said:


> You'd probably catch this anyway. I don't know if it might also mess up the calculations that your last two times for square-1 and kilominx don't have a space between them.


It would


----------



## asacuber (Jan 12, 2018)

jscuber suspicious 2bld:

1. He either did 2x2 speedbld
2. or he cheated


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 12, 2018)

I would like to announce that the WCA inspection feature is now enabled on the website. In order to use it, navigate to "Settings" from the menu at the top of the page, and check "WCA inspection". It can be used with or without "Disable Timer Start Delay"; to most closely emulate a stackmat timer, leave "Disable Timer Start Delay" unchecked. (But some people have had trouble with that feature, so it's a selectable option.)

With WCA inspection turned on, it will begin 15 seconds inspection when you first hit and release a key. It will let you know with audio (my voice  ) at 8 seconds and 12 seconds, and inform you if you get a +2 or DNF. (Mostly it works like CSTimer.) If you get a DNF it will stop the solve. (I believe that's different from CSTimer.) There is also audio now for a five minute warning and a stop for fewest moves, and for all solves it will let you know if you get a +2 penalty after the solve is complete.

Please send me a PM if you have any problems with the new feature - I'll be happy to try to fix it as quickly as possible.



asacuber said:


> jscuber suspicious 2bld:
> 
> 1. He either did 2x2 speedbld
> 2. or he cheated


Yes, I'm afraid that might be the case. Unfortunately, it feels to me like our 2BLD results are hopelessly polluted now, because I believe a number of the results from various people are cases of #1 (and perhaps a few are #2). Just to repeat so everyone knows - 2x2x2 blindfolded is supposed to be done with the same rules as 3x3x3 blindfolded - cover the cube, start the timer, uncover the cube and begin inspection, then pull on a blindfold before beginning to solve. Solves under 5 seconds still seem a little hard for me to believe, given that you have to do all of that.


----------



## Bart Van Eynde (Jan 13, 2018)

For some reason the timer won't start on the website. I press space but nothing happens


----------



## Bart Van Eynde (Jan 13, 2018)

Bart Van Eynde said:


> For some reason the timer won't start on the website. I press space but nothing happens


Does work with inspection time though


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 13, 2018)

Bart Van Eynde said:


> For some reason the timer won't start on the website. I press space but nothing happens


I've not been able to reproduce this; if someone can give me hints on how to reproduce it, I will be happy to try to fix it. Very sorry for the inconvenience!


----------



## Lili Martin (Jan 13, 2018)

2x2 : 12.78, (12.94), 11.58, (8.43), 9.39 = 11.25
3x3 : 41.01, 36.64, 37.42, (29.54), (49.79) = 38.36
4x4 : (2:59.05), (1:45.56), 2:32.69, 2:01.44, 2:06.40 = 2:13.51
5x5 : 3:43.78, 4:17.83, 3:58.88, (4:44.56), (3:35.98) = 4:00.16
FMC : 46


Spoiler: FMC



cross : L2 B' U L2 F2 5/5
F2L : D' B' D B 4/9
F2L : D' R' D R 4/13
F2L : x2 F U2 F' L U2 L' 6/19
F2L : L' U' L U2 L' U L U' L' U' L 11/30
OLL : y' R U R' U' R' F R F' 8/38
PLL : U' F2 U' M' U2 M U' F2 8/46


2-4 relay : 3:14.91
2-5 relay : 7:09.50
Skewb : 18.28, 17.17, (14.18), 14.68, (19.78) = 17.71


----------



## bubbagrub (Jan 13, 2018)

Mike Hughey said:


> I've not been able to reproduce this; if someone can give me hints on how to reproduce it, I will be happy to try to fix it. Very sorry for the inconvenience!



I have the same problem on Chrome on a ChromeBook, Chrome on a MacBook Pro and Safari on the MacBook. If I turn on inspection time, then it works fine, but otherwise, I can't find any way to make the timer start.

I don't see any errors in the console (apart from some when the page loads) -- it looks like the JavaScript is just not being called or is being called and not doing anything...

I could try playing with the JavaScript a bit to see what's happening, if that's helpful...

Edit: Ah! Turning on inspection, using the timer and then turning inspection off fixes it. In other words, to see the problem, you might need to try clearing your cache / cookies.

Edit2: Yes, that works. So if you come to use the timer for the first time, it doesn't work. Once you've had inspection turned on at some point in the past, it works again. Clearing cookies takes you back to the state where the timer doesn't work again.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 13, 2018)

Thank you so much! That was the problem, and I think I have fixed it. I actually inadvertently fixed it last night when adding the blindfolded timer mode, which is now available (from the settings menu, again). So all I had to do was enable blindfolded mode for everyone and now it appears to work.

For blindfolded mode, I made it so that it copies your memorization split to the comment window. So you can use that as part of your comment for the week.

Please let me know if you see any other problems with the site; I will fix them as quickly as possible.


----------



## Thom S. (Jan 13, 2018)

*3x3*: *28.47*
(26.738)
28.629
(32.407)
28.580
28.514
_*Megaminx:*_ *03:47.324*
(04:56.974)
(03:23.251)
03:37.633
04:10.323
03:40.018

*Square-1:* *19.19*
19.998
18.592
18.981
(21.644)
(17.722)


----------



## bubbagrub (Jan 13, 2018)

Mike Hughey said:


> That was the problem, and I think I have fixed it.



Looks good to me now! Thanks for fixing that so quickly!


----------



## MrHunterGames (Jan 14, 2018)

2x2: (12.40), 8.11, (5.97), 6.22, 6.31 = 6.88
3x3: (10.98), 14.84, (21.90), 16.70, 20.30 = 17.28
Pyraminx: (5.20), 4.52, (3.70), 4.24, 3.96 = 4.24
Skewb: 14.68, (17.37), 15.95, (9.65), 11.29 = 13.97


----------



## T1_M0 (Jan 14, 2018)

CarterK said:


> oh oops. I've been doing it wrong this whole time.


same lol


----------



## Not AAron (Jan 14, 2018)

*3x3x3: *29.28, 28.76, 32.51, (39.64), (27.01) = 30.18


----------



## iwaru kitsune(iopfox) (Jan 14, 2018)

3x3 | 30.160, (28.016) ,(43.312) ,29.312 ,39.952+ = 33.141 [ almost sub-30  ]
pyra | (28.824), 21.456, 19.873, 19.264, (17.680) = 20.198 [ im n00b (bgner) ]


----------



## SpartanSailor (Jan 14, 2018)

Hey everyone! This is my first time giving this weekly forum comp a go... I did as many as I could... I’m not sure if there’s a time limit for the 3BLD attempt, but here are my results:

222: Ao5 = 6.553
7.307, (7.921), [4.764], 6.447, 5.906

333: Ao5 = 25.668
25.531, 25.820, [24.485], 25.653, (28.476)

444: Ao5 = 1:43.469
1:46.734, 1:46.398, [1:50.952], (1:28.582), 1:37.276

BLD: 
DNF, DNF, 10:44.749 (phew...)

OH: Ao5 = 1:26.374 
1:36.305, 1:20.191, (1:11.947), 1:22.627, [1:44.586]

2-3-4 relay:
2:11.874 

Skewb: Ao5 = 11.861
(16.602), [8.300], 11.694, 11.208, 12.682


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 14, 2018)

SpartanSailor said:


> I’m not sure if there’s a time limit for the 3BLD attempt


There are no time limits here except those imposed by WCA overall requirements (60 minutes for fewest moves, 60 minutes for multiBLD [or 10 minutes per cube for less than 6 cubes]). And of course you have to have your results in before the week finally closes (when Mats publishes the results). Other than that, no time limits.

Congrats on the BLD success!

I once did a megaminx solve in approximately 5 days for an early one of these competitions (I had just bought my first megaminx, and wanted to figure out how to solve it myself without any instructions or hints). It seems to me I might have attempted to do the same for square-1, but took over a week to solve it the first time so it couldn't count for that week's results.


----------



## Thom S. (Jan 14, 2018)

I think I already know the answer, but is the Cubestyle/Fanxin Kilominx legal for this Competition?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 14, 2018)

Thom S. said:


> I think I already know the answer, but is the Cubestyle/Fanxin Kilominx legal for this Competition?


I don't think it has been discussed before, but I would be inclined to think the answer should probably be no. A fascinating question that I don't know the answer to: can it be solved with centers wrong, but the rest solved? And if so, how many possible "solved states" (with different center configurations relative to the corners, but all corners solved) like that are there?


----------



## xyzzy (Jan 14, 2018)

Mike Hughey said:


> A fascinating question that I don't know the answer to: can it be solved with centers wrong, but the rest solved? And if so, how many possible "solved states" (with different center configurations relative to the corners, but all corners solved) like that are there?


Yes to the first question, 60 to the second (60 = number of possible rotations of a dodecahedron).


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 14, 2018)

xyzzy said:


> Yes to the first question, 60 to the second (60 = number of possible rotations of a dodecahedron).


Thanks - I was wondering if maybe some of those 60 states weren't reachable.


----------



## Petri Krzywacki (Jan 15, 2018)

*3x3:* (26.55), (33.22), 27.80, 27.89, 27.59 = *27.76*


----------



## Lumej (Jan 15, 2018)

2x2: (8.63), 9.35, 11.20, 9.23, (12.03) = 9.93
3x3: 20.73, 20.98, (23.54), 21.36, (20.66) = 21.02
4x4: (2:44.39), (2:06.94), 2:11.74, 2:31.82, 2:08.36 = 2:17.31
5x5: 3:32.08, (4:19.46), (3:14.64), 3:29.58, 4:00.70 = 3:40.79
234: 2:49.32
2345: 6:30.48
pyraminx: (13.33), (25.91), 24.19, 18.55, 18.23 = 20.32


----------



## CornerCutter (Jan 16, 2018)

5x5: (2:46.50), 2:39.46, 2:02.94, (2:01.22), 2:10.90 = 2:17.76
2BLD: 45.20, DNF, DNF = DNF
Clock: 32.45, (35.10), (24.79), 28.53, 31.63 = 30.87
Megaminx: 2:32.55, 2:38.71, (3:21.39), (2:14.72), 2:44.50 = 2:38.58
Square-1: 47.94, (57.75), 56.40, (36.13), 56.57 = 53.63
Kilominx: (47.04), (1:05.37), 59.66, 53.98, 48.80 = 54.04
Mini Guildford: 9:05.04
FMC:


Spoiler: Solution



L' D R' F2 D2 F2 U R' U' R U F' U2 F U' R U R' L' U2 L U L U2 L' U L U' L2 U' L U L' U' L L' U L R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' L U' R U2 L' U R' L U' R U2 L' U R' U


----------



## okayama (Jan 16, 2018)

*FMC*: 29 moves


Spoiler



Scramble: R' U' F B2 U L2 R2 D L2 U F2 D' R2 U L F' L B' D U F2 U L R' D R' U' F
Solution: L U R' B2 F2 D2 R U' R2 U2 B' R' B R L U L' D2 L U' R2 B L' B' R2 D2 B' R2 U

Pre-scramble: R2 U

2x2x1 block: L U R' B2
2x2x2 block: F2 D2
Tripod: R U' R2 U2
All but 3 corners: B' R' B R * D2 R2 L B L' B' R2 D2 B'
Correction: R2 U

Insert at *: L U L' D2 L U' L' D2


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 16, 2018)

CornerCutter said:


> L' D R' F2 D2 F2 U R' U' R U F' U2 F U' R U R' L' U2 L U L U2 L' U L U' L2 U' L U L' U' L L' U L R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' L U' R U2 L' U R' L U' R U2 L' U R' U [/SPOILER]


You may well count the moves, my program does not  (but I get 62).
Then FMC is supposed to be accompanied by some sort of explanation of how you came up with your
solution (although this is more important for solutions that has lower move count).


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jan 16, 2018)

CornerCutter said:


> L' D R' F2 D2 F2 U R' U' R U F' U2 F U' R U R' L' U2 L U L U2 L' U L U' L2 U' L U *L' U' L L' U L* R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' L U' R U2 L' U R' L U' R U2 L' U R' U [/SPOILER]


Lol save 6 moves right there haha


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 16, 2018)

Preliminary results for week 2: very very close top two considering the points 

congrats to lejitcuber, the super cuber and thecubingwizard.

*2x2x2*(136)

 1.81 Khairur Rachim
 2.15 leomannen
 2.32 lejitcuber
 2.37 Aryan
 2.53 Isaac Lai
 2.61 Zac04attack
 2.63 gavinz
 2.71 TheDubDubJr
 2.73 Sean Hartman
 2.75 thecubingwizard
 2.79 asacuber
 2.81 tdm
 2.81 Shane724
 2.88 FastCubeMaster
 2.91 asiahyoo1997
 2.91 Federico Da Fonseca
 3.05 ExultantCarn
 3.17 the super cuber
 3.20 turtwig
 3.20 Jscuber
 3.21 G2013
 3.21 cuberkid10
 3.26 DhruvA
 3.42 Competition Cuber
 3.58 DGCubes
 3.59 Elf
 3.70 AidanNoogie
 3.73 Marcus Siu
 3.74 [email protected]
 3.78 Mcuber5
 3.80 MCuber
 3.86 Paarth Chhabra
 3.90 ichcubegern
 3.96 The Pocket Cuber
 3.97 CubicOreo
 4.13 Legoball52
 4.16 therubikscombo
 4.19 sqAree
 4.32 Algy Cuber
 4.37 GenTheThief
 4.40 2017LAMB06
 4.42 sigalig
 4.43 1everythingm
 4.44 BMcCl1
 4.45 Moonwink Cuber
 4.47 leudcfa
 4.48 bacyril
 4.49 a3533
 4.52 FaLoL
 4.54 Bogdan
 4.60 Ami4747
 4.74 Shadowjockey
 4.79 sloshycomic123
 4.80 NolanDoes2x2
 4.80 The Blockhead
 4.80 sam596
 4.80 ARandomCuber
 4.81 Neel Gore
 4.81 Tim Rinehart
 4.82 T1_M0
 4.86 Oatch
 4.94 Ordway Persyn
 4.97 speedcuber71
 4.98 JustAnotherGenericCu
 5.07 typo56
 5.11 CubeStack_Official
 5.14 GarethBert11
 5.15 Ianwubby
 5.18 whatshisbucket
 5.25 João Santos
 5.29 TipsterTrickster
 5.37 Jonsa87
 5.38 MartinN13
 5.39 [email protected]
 5.46 Corner Twist Cubing
 5.47 Dream Cubing
 5.54 Hargun02
 5.56 Jami Viljanen
 5.59 E-Cuber
 5.63 Aerospry
 5.69 buzzteam4
 5.71 obelisk477
 5.72 TasseRasse
 5.76 CornerCutter
 5.85 gerzytet
 5.87 Rubiksdude4144
 5.87 Konrad Henry
 5.88 tkern
 5.99 Irfzwan
 6.06 OJ Cubing
 6.10 Owen Roush
 6.30 NathanaelCubes
 6.36 BJTheUnknown
 6.48 abhash8010
 6.53 abhashrajbhandari
 6.55 SpartanSailor
 6.70 Russell Bilinski
 6.71 Mikael weiss
 6.76 kingb1rd
 6.77 PrajNK
 6.78 blindsighted
 6.79 JL Cubing
 6.88 MrHunterGames
 6.90 PotatoesAreUs
 6.93 CubingRF
 6.95 Alea
 7.01 Momedy
 7.04 CM Cubes
 7.29 Woodman567
 7.33 Alex Benham
 7.36 Lewis
 7.40 PyraMaster
 7.52 Sue Doenim
 7.57 Mackenzie Dy
 7.59 XBCubes
 7.65 cytokid101
 7.70 tnk351
 7.89 theos
 7.94 neslingn
 8.19 Mike Hughey
 8.49 Deri Nata Wijaya
 8.78 tj.k8386
 8.82 speedcube.insta
 9.33 monkinator1115
 9.40 WillyTheWizard
 9.93 Lumej
 11.25 Lili Martin
 11.78 Bart Van Eynde
 12.95 GTregay
 13.47 dnguyen2204
 14.01 FireCuber
 16.89 arbivara
 17.56 devon
 21.70 Bubbagrub
 46.33 quirkster
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(150)

 7.70 asiahyoo1997
 7.95 Aryan
 8.03 lejitcuber
 8.07 FastCubeMaster
 8.99 cuberkid10
 9.07 therubikscombo
 9.19 speedcuber71
 9.38 Sean Hartman
 9.75 Dream Cubing
 9.84 the super cuber
 9.86 Shane724
 9.91 DGCubes
 9.99 thecubingwizard
 10.17 riley
 10.18 Zac04attack
 10.24 tdm
 10.28 TheDubDubJr
 10.38 Federico Da Fonseca
 10.87 1everythingm
 10.91 Shadowjockey
 10.99 DhruvA
 11.00 Paarth Chhabra
 11.05 G2013
 11.05 Competition Cuber
 11.08 ichcubegern
 11.21 Tim Rinehart
 11.52 AidanNoogie
 11.54 Mcuber5
 11.63 Elf
 11.66 Keroma12
 11.75 Petro Leum
 11.81 GenTheThief
 12.07 CubicOreo
 12.07 typo56
 12.20 asacuber
 12.24 JustAnotherGenericCu
 12.28 obelisk477
 12.58 turtwig
 12.77 FaLoL
 12.86 Neel Gore
 12.91 Marcus Siu
 12.93 ExultantCarn
 12.95 Hargun02
 13.07 Jscuber
 13.11 CubeStack_Official
 13.13 ican97
 13.14 2017LAMB06
 13.16 sigalig
 13.55 Ami4747
 13.59 leomannen
 13.64 ARandomCuber
 13.69 kingb1rd
 13.77 BMcCl1
 13.97 Ordway Persyn
 13.98 xyzzy
 13.99 Moonwink Cuber
 14.01 PotatoesAreUs
 14.04 TasseRasse
 14.23 Mackenzie Dy
 14.25 Ianwubby
 14.28 Jonsa87
 14.28 OJ Cubing
 14.40 CornerCutter
 14.52 a3533
 14.57 T1_M0
 14.58 E-Cuber
 14.61 Keenan Johnson
 14.62 sam596
 14.79 bacyril
 14.91 Bogdan
 15.00 gavinz
 15.22 João Santos
 15.34 Metallic Silver
 15.50 GarethBert11
 15.59 buzzteam4
 15.69 Aerospry
 15.69 Owen Roush
 15.89 sqAree
 16.13 DumplingMaster
 16.20 MCuber
 16.40 Jami Viljanen
 16.50 blindsighted
 17.01 Oatch
 17.27 Alea
 17.28 MrHunterGames
 17.70 Rubiksdude4144
 18.47 tkern
 18.51 Sue Doenim
 18.83 kilwap147
 19.29 neslingn
 19.41 speedcube.insta
 19.46 [email protected]
 19.51 whatshisbucket
 19.55 The Blockhead
 19.61 [email protected]
 19.78 leudcfa
 19.84 PyraMaster
 19.89 Deri Nata Wijaya
 19.97 Moreno van Rooijen
 20.01 TipsterTrickster
 20.07 Algy Cuber
 20.16 NolanDoes2x2
 20.32 Mikael weiss
 20.57 Konrad Henry
 20.62 monkinator1115
 21.02 Lumej
 21.28 KylerWoods
 21.41 Mike Hughey
 21.49 PrajNK
 21.93 tnk351
 22.03 theos
 22.36 cytokid101
 23.20 BJTheUnknown
 23.45 MartinN13
 23.46 xander3
 23.53 Bubbagrub
 24.22 Lewis
 24.51 devon
 24.68 NathanaelCubes
 24.88 GTregay
 25.97 Woodman567
 26.32 CubingRF
 26.35 FIREFOX229
 26.78 Momedy
 26.87 Prashant Saran
 27.68 Justin Miner
 27.76 Petri Krzywacki
 28.23 RyuKagamine
 28.29 kumato
 28.49 abhash8010
 28.57 Thom S.
 29.05 XeXuKv7
 29.53 gerzytet
 30.11 CM Cubes
 30.14 JL Cubing
 30.18 Not AAron
 30.39 arbivara
 30.50 WillyTheWizard
 32.60 dnguyen2204
 33.14 iwaru kitsune (iopfox)
 34.29 sloshycomic123
 34.77 tj.k8386
 35.06 Ecuasamurai
 36.48 Bart Van Eynde
 37.56 Alex Benham
 38.24 FireCuber
 38.36 Lili Martin
 39.53 MatsBergsten
 1:02.70 Bronku
 1:20.23 quirkster
*4x4x4*(104)

 31.30 asiahyoo1997
 31.78 lejitcuber
 32.55 Shane724
 33.05 cuberkid10
 34.25 Aryan
 34.81 thecubingwizard
 35.54 Dream Cubing
 37.73 ichcubegern
 39.59 FastCubeMaster
 39.69 Sean Hartman
 40.49 TheDubDubJr
 40.64 speedcuber71
 40.88 the super cuber
 40.93 Elf
 41.53 Federico Da Fonseca
 41.59 FaLoL
 41.77 G2013
 42.19 tdm
 43.94 turtwig
 44.53 1everythingm
 45.85 typo56
 46.39 Competition Cuber
 46.51 Shadowjockey
 47.53 Keroma12
 49.63 sigalig
 49.66 AidanNoogie
 49.82 Zac04attack
 50.26 bacyril
 50.36 DGCubes
 50.39 Ami4747
 50.73 CubicOreo
 51.03 Keenan Johnson
 51.54 Jonsa87
 51.65 Marcus Siu
 52.22 Tim Rinehart
 52.52 therubikscombo
 52.77 MCuber
 53.17 Ianwubby
 53.94 Mcuber5
 54.45 xyzzy
 54.48 Neel Gore
 54.78 T1_M0
 54.85 ican97
 56.36 Jscuber
 56.90 CornerCutter
 58.25 GarethBert11
 58.39 2017LAMB06
 58.77 PotatoesAreUs
 58.96 obelisk477
 59.39 sam596
 59.86 JustAnotherGenericCu
 1:00.43 buzzteam4
 1:01.11 leomannen
 1:01.61 ARandomCuber
 1:02.73 sqAree
 1:02.76 OJ Cubing
 1:08.31 Moonwink Cuber
 1:08.39 The Blockhead
 1:09.24 TasseRasse
 1:11.35 Aerospry
 1:16.45 kingb1rd
 1:16.64 ExultantCarn
 1:17.74 Alea
 1:18.18 Bogdan
 1:18.71 leudcfa
 1:19.72 Owen Roush
 1:21.82 tkern
 1:22.85 CubeStack_Official
 1:29.86 One Wheel
 1:30.12 Sue Doenim
 1:33.35 Bubbagrub
 1:34.38 Lewis
 1:34.49 kilwap147
 1:34.59 a3533
 1:35.51 BJTheUnknown
 1:35.68 Jami Viljanen
 1:37.41 SpartanSailor
 1:37.71 cytokid101
 1:38.08 theos
 1:38.99 Algy Cuber
 1:40.67 BMcCl1
 1:41.87 RyuKagamine
 1:43.75 tnk351
 1:47.71 Mikael weiss
 1:47.84 Mike Hughey
 1:48.51 Oatch
 1:51.56 neslingn
 1:56.66 GTregay
 1:59.59 KylerWoods
 1:59.84 Momedy
 2:02.85 NathanaelCubes
 2:04.85 CM Cubes
 2:07.64 Rubiksdude4144
 2:13.51 Lili Martin
 2:17.31 Lumej
 2:17.44 speedcube.insta
 2:21.91 MatsBergsten
 2:24.64 Alex Benham
 2:27.00 kumato
 2:53.04 devon
 3:03.48 WillyTheWizard
 3:03.49 monkinator1115
 3:21.16 Bart Van Eynde
 DNF blindsighted
*5x5x5*(79)

 55.29 asiahyoo1997
 57.35 lejitcuber
 1:04.66 Dream Cubing
 1:08.85 cuberkid10
 1:08.93 Aryan
 1:11.03 TheDubDubJr
 1:13.47 Shane724
 1:13.88 thecubingwizard
 1:15.65 Sean Hartman
 1:15.80 Elf
 1:15.90 speedcuber71
 1:16.11 the super cuber
 1:16.42 FaLoL
 1:16.74 ichcubegern
 1:18.26 Shadowjockey
 1:22.06 Keroma12
 1:25.69 G2013
 1:29.30 DGCubes
 1:31.92 sigalig
 1:33.61 Ordway Persyn
 1:33.95 1everythingm
 1:34.80 Competition Cuber
 1:35.79 Ami4747
 1:35.89 AidanNoogie
 1:36.33 bacyril
 1:39.53 CubicOreo
 1:42.71 tdm
 1:43.09 xyzzy
 1:44.09 Zac04attack
 1:44.84 Neel Gore
 1:45.26 Ianwubby
 1:45.39 Hargun02
 1:46.30 Mcuber5
 1:47.71 Marcus Siu
 1:48.15 Jonsa87
 1:48.60 Tim Rinehart
 1:52.74 ican97
 1:52.74 GenTheThief
 1:56.47 therubikscombo
 1:58.85 Alea
 2:00.62 Bogdan
 2:01.17 OJ Cubing
 2:03.17 obelisk477
 2:05.25 sqAree
 2:05.82 T1_M0
 2:07.82 PotatoesAreUs
 2:07.99 buzzteam4
 2:08.22 The Blockhead
 2:11.03 sam596
 2:12.87 Paarth Chhabra
 2:13.35 Metallic Silver
 2:17.77 CornerCutter
 2:19.38 ARandomCuber
 2:19.48 MCuber
 2:19.61 2017LAMB06
 2:33.41 JustAnotherGenericCu
 2:35.65 Mike Hughey
 2:39.52 leudcfa
 2:43.23 Lewis
 2:47.45 Sue Doenim
 2:52.41 One Wheel
 2:54.28 Jscuber
 2:54.75 KylerWoods
 2:58.15 tkern
 3:08.66 theos
 3:11.98 NathanaelCubes
 3:13.31 kingb1rd
 3:20.17 Jami Viljanen
 3:25.72 Mikael weiss
 3:34.21 Momedy
 3:40.79 Lumej
 3:47.51 MatsBergsten
 4:00.16 Lili Martin
 4:08.48 CM Cubes
 4:17.08 GTregay
 4:36.43 MuckPie
 4:43.43 cytokid101
 6:57.61 kumato
 DNF BJTheUnknown
*6x6x6*(42)

 1:50.64 asiahyoo1997
 1:55.10 Dream Cubing
 2:02.17 lejitcuber
 2:10.09 FaLoL
 2:19.65 Shane724
 2:25.10 cuberkid10
 2:26.42 Shadowjockey
 2:26.46 thecubingwizard
 2:28.36 the super cuber
 2:28.71 Aryan
 2:30.18 Elf
 2:52.21 bacyril
 2:53.33 Keroma12
 2:54.87 sigalig
 3:12.46 1everythingm
 3:13.02 DGCubes
 3:13.07 Ordway Persyn
 3:13.76 AidanNoogie
 3:14.33 Zac04attack
 3:17.60 xyzzy
 3:18.25 Jonsa87
 3:18.25 Ami4747
 3:23.78 typo56
 3:35.04 Ianwubby
 3:36.41 Marcus Siu
 3:53.90 Competition Cuber
 3:58.52 The Blockhead
 4:02.42 buzzteam4
 4:07.02 obelisk477
 4:31.17 therubikscombo
 4:36.57 Bogdan
 4:46.80 sqAree
 4:58.38 One Wheel
 5:21.36 RyuKagamine
 5:35.40 tkern
 5:36.30 Mike Hughey
 6:03.66 theos
 7:01.54 MatsBergsten
 7:04.44 Sue Doenim
 DNF BJTheUnknown
 DNF T1_M0
 DNF speedcuber71
*7x7x7*(31)

 2:30.81 Dream Cubing
 2:34.70 asiahyoo1997
 3:07.36 lejitcuber
 3:33.63 Shadowjockey
 3:41.50 Elf
 3:43.56 the super cuber
 3:51.79 Aryan
 3:52.28 Shane724
 4:00.39 bacyril
 4:23.88 Keroma12
 4:28.53 sigalig
 4:34.76 Ordway Persyn
 4:41.01 1everythingm
 4:48.72 DGCubes
 4:53.51 Ianwubby
 4:57.30 Ami4747
 5:05.48 AidanNoogie
 5:11.25 typo56
 6:22.63 The Blockhead
 6:25.14 Alea
 6:34.69 buzzteam4
 6:56.42 Bogdan
 7:37.54 One Wheel
 7:38.94 Mike Hughey
 7:50.50 tkern
11:06.00 GTregay
11:36.48 Sue Doenim
12:14.79 MatsBergsten
 DNF BJTheUnknown
 DNF Jonsa87
 DNF cuberkid10
*3x3 one handed*(107)

 12.78 Petro Leum
 14.47 tdm
 14.64 Aryan
 14.94 lejitcuber
 15.55 asiahyoo1997
 16.14 the super cuber
 16.81 GenTheThief
 17.01 Sean Hartman
 17.19 CubicOreo
 17.23 Dream Cubing
 17.82 TheDubDubJr
 17.96 Zac04attack
 18.05 thecubingwizard
 18.65 ichcubegern
 18.70 Shane724
 19.17 Paarth Chhabra
 19.39 turtwig
 19.47 sqAree
 20.56 1everythingm
 20.58 riley
 20.64 cuberkid10
 20.85 Federico Da Fonseca
 22.01 Neel Gore
 22.36 therubikscombo
 22.66 Ami4747
 22.86 Shadowjockey
 22.95 Mcuber5
 23.09 DGCubes
 23.16 JustAnotherGenericCu
 23.53 Jscuber
 23.83 a3533
 23.86 Tim Rinehart
 23.94 speedcuber71
 24.04 FaLoL
 24.43 Hargun02
 24.54 2017LAMB06
 24.59 AidanNoogie
 24.73 typo56
 25.00 ARandomCuber
 25.59 Elf
 26.13 Ianwubby
 27.09 ExultantCarn
 27.22 João Santos
 27.41 xyzzy
 27.69 Metallic Silver
 28.24 TasseRasse
 28.25 muchacho
 29.78 G2013
 30.06 Aerospry
 31.24 sigalig
 31.37 CornerCutter
 31.68 BMcCl1
 32.30 Owen Roush
 32.59 OJ Cubing
 32.61 Marcus Siu
 33.19 Alea
 33.31 Jonsa87
 33.38 T1_M0
 34.31 Bogdan
 34.91 ican97
 35.11 sam596
 35.37 MCuber
 35.42 Moreno van Rooijen
 35.58 Oatch
 36.10 Bubbagrub
 36.97 bacyril
 37.13 Jami Viljanen
 38.73 buzzteam4
 39.23 PrajNK
 40.85 Sue Doenim
 41.12 Moonwink Cuber
 41.13 GarethBert11
 41.50 kingb1rd
 41.83 blindsighted
 42.06 Rubiksdude4144
 43.40 The Blockhead
 45.79 RyuKagamine
 46.84 neslingn
 48.04 Mikael weiss
 48.11 tkern
 48.25 KylerWoods
 50.39 [email protected]
 51.25 Mike Hughey
 52.24 kilwap147
 53.60 arbivara
 55.15 Woodman567
 55.24 tnk351
 55.34 CubeStack_Official
 55.59 leudcfa
 1:00.65 speedcube.insta
 1:06.39 Jacck
 1:10.09 PyraMaster
 1:10.65 BJTheUnknown
 1:14.48 NathanaelCubes
 1:18.25 SpartanSailor
 1:18.60 Ecuasamurai
 1:19.53 Konrad Henry
 1:20.57 CubingRF
 1:21.52 monkinator1115
 1:28.21 devon
 1:36.97 WillyTheWizard
 1:40.01 Alex Benham
 1:44.66 kumato
 2:02.09 CM Cubes
 2:05.24 dnguyen2204
 3:43.60 MatsBergsten
 7:05.25 quirkster
*3x3 with feet*(14)

 49.25 DGCubes
 55.13 GenTheThief
 1:22.20 Bubbagrub
 1:23.40 therubikscombo
 1:26.55 T1_M0
 1:27.61 asiahyoo1997
 2:11.87 RyuKagamine
 2:12.29 sigalig
 2:43.06 The Blockhead
 2:44.30 typo56
 2:45.68 Shadowjockey
 2:47.95 Mike Hughey
 3:19.03 Sue Doenim
 DNF BJTheUnknown
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(69)

 1.52 Jscuber
 5.65 asacuber
 5.97 The Pocket Cuber
 6.17 leomannen
 6.57 lejitcuber
 6.71 Isaac Lai
 6.81 turtwig
 6.87 gavinz
 7.15 TheDubDubJr
 8.33 Competition Cuber
 8.93 the super cuber
 9.05 thecubingwizard
 10.05 blindsighted
 10.27 BJTheUnknown
 10.46 João Santos
 11.06 sloshycomic123
 12.25 Neel Gore
 13.41 G2013
 13.75 Marcus Siu
 14.45 T1_M0
 15.81 Killernerd24
 15.91 sigalig
 16.26 [email protected]
 16.47 Dream Cubing
 16.92 FastCubeMaster
 16.93 ExultantCarn
 17.03 Sean Hartman
 17.76 OJ Cubing
 17.79 Shane724
 20.05 speedcuber71
 21.37 MatsBergsten
 21.41 typo56
 21.49 Momedy
 23.06 DGCubes
 23.42 Elf
 24.48 Mike Hughey
 24.80 Mcuber5
 25.40 Shadowjockey
 26.51 cuberkid10
 26.73 Irfzwan
 29.74 bacyril
 30.69 Tim Rinehart
 32.55 asiahyoo1997
 32.91 Oatch
 33.44 Bubbagrub
 35.30 GarethBert11
 36.06 Sue Doenim
 42.49 Jacck
 45.20 CornerCutter
 45.54 Bogdan
 46.92 whatshisbucket
 47.37 Jami Viljanen
 47.63 RyuKagamine
 49.40 1everythingm
 1:00.40 MartinN13
 1:00.50 buzzteam4
 1:02.09 2017LAMB06
 1:21.26 Paarth Chhabra
 1:22.20 PyraMaster
 1:37.64 leudcfa
 1:56.11 Alex Benham
 2:01.91 Rubiksdude4144
 3:51.58 MCuber
 6:08.74 WillyTheWizard
 DNF Pangit
 DNF FIREFOX229
 DNF JustAnotherGenericCu
 DNF Moonwink Cuber
 DNF ichcubegern
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(45)

 21.98 Neel Gore
 27.16 riley
 29.60 the super cuber
 31.42 sigalig
 31.43 G2013
 34.42 ican97
 35.93 pinser
 38.10 YY
 44.29 Killernerd24
 49.97 speedcuber71
 56.07 ichcubegern
 59.48 Keenan Johnson
 1:02.98 T1_M0
 1:04.90 lejitcuber
 1:06.82 MatsBergsten
 1:07.60 FastCubeMaster
 1:11.23 typo56
 1:14.14 Deri Nata Wijaya
 1:18.31 Mcuber5
 1:18.72 OJ Cubing
 1:26.47 Elf
 1:49.40 thecubingwizard
 2:17.77 Mike Hughey
 2:33.24 Jacck
 2:33.94 Sean Hartman
 2:50.24 sam596
 3:08.22 xyzzy
 3:16.41 Bubbagrub
 3:29.28 Oatch
 4:00.10 JustAnotherGenericCu
 4:07.23 Bogdan
 4:18.63 Sue Doenim
 4:49.90 leudcfa
 4:51.91 2017LAMB06
 5:27.41 RyuKagamine
 6:28.75 gerzytet
10:44.74 SpartanSailor
20:45.08 MCuber
 DNF [email protected]
 DNF Pangit
 DNF NathanaelCubes
 DNF FIREFOX229
 DNF Shadowjockey
 DNF BJTheUnknown
 DNF DGCubes
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(18)

 2:48.60 Neel Gore
 2:51.10 ican97
 3:13.05 sigalig
 4:00.98 Killernerd24
 4:14.30 the super cuber
 5:56.90 MatsBergsten
 6:02.59 Mike Hughey
 6:10.95 OJ Cubing
 9:52.37 Elf
10:05.34 Jacck
14:03.99 DGCubes
15:56.76 sam596
 DNF Pangit
 DNF FIREFOX229
 DNF BJTheUnknown
 DNF thecubingwizard
 DNF T1_M0
 DNF G2013
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(11)

 5:43.64 sigalig
 9:25.00 Killernerd24
11:56.51 MatsBergsten
15:50.95 Mike Hughey
18:48.09 Jacck
 DNF Pangit
 DNF FIREFOX229
 DNF BJTheUnknown
 DNF T1_M0
 DNF G2013
 DNF the super cuber
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(7)

14:29.82 sigalig
27:13.51 Mike Hughey
 DNF Pangit
 DNF FIREFOX229
 DNF BJTheUnknown
 DNF Jacck
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(8)

 DNF Pangit
 DNF FIREFOX229
 DNF sigalig
 DNF BJTheUnknown
 DNF YY
 DNF Jacck
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3 Multi blind*(15)

42/48 (59:43)  the super cuber
37/42 (59:51)  sigalig
17/17 (49:46)  T1_M0
15/17 (60:00)  Deri Nata Wijaya
9/10 (44:19)  Mike Hughey
9/10 (53:40)  MatsBergsten
7/8 (49:23)  DGCubes
2/2 ( 1:31)  ican97
2/2 ( 5:29)  Elf
2/2 (12:56)  Bogdan
4/6 (34:49)  Jacck
2/3 (15:17)  RyuKagamine
 DNF Shadowjockey
 DNF BJTheUnknown
 DNF G2013
*3x3 Match the scramble*(25)

 28.60 G2013
 46.47 thecubingwizard
 46.76 bacyril
 48.55 speedcuber71
 52.99 sigalig
 58.16 OJ Cubing
 1:01.01 DGCubes
 1:01.76 Dream Cubing
 1:04.26 T1_M0
 1:05.22 Elf
 1:09.09 Rubiksdude4144
 1:15.29 therubikscombo
 1:24.92 Mike Hughey
 1:35.36 Bogdan
 1:38.71 Ami4747
 1:54.11 The Blockhead
 2:00.43 Competition Cuber
 2:13.54 MCuber
 2:31.37 Shadowjockey
 3:11.68 Ianwubby
 3:23.73 GarethBert11
 3:32.09 MatsBergsten
 4:25.63 buzzteam4
 DNF BJTheUnknown
 DNF the super cuber
*2-3-4 Relay*(78)

 42.17 lejitcuber
 45.98 Aryan
 47.67 cuberkid10
 48.63 asiahyoo1997
 50.95 thecubingwizard
 51.73 Shane724
 52.35 speedcuber71
 52.74 ichcubegern
 55.43 tdm
 55.94 Elf
 57.27 G2013
 1:00.17 Dream Cubing
 1:01.55 TheDubDubJr
 1:02.33 Shadowjockey
 1:02.47 the super cuber
 1:04.67 Competition Cuber
 1:05.89 DGCubes
 1:06.58 1everythingm
 1:06.69 Neel Gore
 1:09.00 turtwig
 1:11.76 ARandomCuber
 1:12.31 CubicOreo
 1:16.55 Ami4747
 1:16.71 T1_M0
 1:17.04 Tim Rinehart
 1:17.40 bacyril
 1:17.83 Ianwubby
 1:18.87 obelisk477
 1:18.88 OJ Cubing
 1:20.04 Marcus Siu
 1:22.64 AidanNoogie
 1:22.81 sam596
 1:27.53 sqAree
 1:28.84 TasseRasse
 1:28.85 GarethBert11
 1:28.93 2017LAMB06
 1:29.37 CornerCutter
 1:29.86 JustAnotherGenericCu
 1:30.31 kingb1rd
 1:31.12 therubikscombo
 1:32.61 Moonwink Cuber
 1:34.61 MCuber
 1:37.08 buzzteam4
 1:37.73 The Blockhead
 1:37.86 Bogdan
 1:39.63 leudcfa
 1:39.71 tkern
 1:44.59 a3533
 1:56.39 Owen Roush
 1:58.81 ExultantCarn
 1:59.49 BMcCl1
 2:00.21 Jami Viljanen
 2:00.66 Lewis
 2:07.88 Oatch
 2:09.82 Mikael weiss
 2:11.87 SpartanSailor
 2:18.01 Konrad Henry
 2:18.13 Mike Hughey
 2:20.86 theos
 2:21.99 RyuKagamine
 2:29.70 PyraMaster
 2:30.45 cytokid101
 2:33.60 Algy Cuber
 2:49.32 Lumej
 3:00.91 Jacck
 3:01.20 Alex Benham
 3:12.00 GTregay
 3:13.02 [email protected]
 3:14.82 devon
 3:14.91 Lili Martin
 3:16.47 MatsBergsten
 3:22.84 WillyTheWizard
 3:28.19 NolanDoes2x2
 3:33.76 Momedy
 3:42.94 monkinator1115
 3:51.19 kumato
 DNF BJTheUnknown
 DNF Sue Doenim
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(55)

 1:45.67 lejitcuber
 1:54.26 asiahyoo1997
 1:58.92 cuberkid10
 2:07.55 Aryan
 2:08.93 thecubingwizard
 2:09.33 Dream Cubing
 2:13.12 the super cuber
 2:14.33 ichcubegern
 2:14.88 TheDubDubJr
 2:16.61 Elf
 2:22.22 G2013
 2:28.88 Shadowjockey
 2:36.17 DGCubes
 2:39.51 Competition Cuber
 2:51.12 AidanNoogie
 2:53.23 turtwig
 2:53.61 Tim Rinehart
 2:56.92 bacyril
 2:59.40 CubicOreo
 3:08.25 Marcus Siu
 3:11.34 obelisk477
 3:12.05 1everythingm
 3:18.02 Ianwubby
 3:21.65 Ami4747
 3:24.55 MCuber
 3:24.95 buzzteam4
 3:30.87 ARandomCuber
 3:32.18 OJ Cubing
 3:33.39 therubikscombo
 3:34.15 Bogdan
 3:41.52 CornerCutter
 3:46.21 T1_M0
 3:54.81 The Blockhead
 4:09.96 2017LAMB06
 4:12.09 sqAree
 4:21.92 Lewis
 4:27.66 tkern
 4:38.85 leudcfa
 4:42.08 Sue Doenim
 4:47.90 Mike Hughey
 4:50.95 kingb1rd
 5:08.23 theos
 5:28.37 RyuKagamine
 5:58.86 Mikael weiss
 6:24.42 cytokid101
 6:30.48 Lumej
 7:05.82 Momedy
 7:09.50 Lili Martin
 7:53.58 PyraMaster
 7:54.47 MatsBergsten
 8:34.54 Alex Benham
 8:44.69 GTregay
 9:33.02 NolanDoes2x2
12:30.65 kumato
 DNF BJTheUnknown
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(26)

 3:34.12 asiahyoo1997
 4:19.12 Dream Cubing
 4:25.74 cuberkid10
 4:45.82 Elf
 4:49.38 thecubingwizard
 4:58.55 Shadowjockey
 5:33.60 the super cuber
 5:45.09 AidanNoogie
 5:57.95 1everythingm
 5:58.91 bacyril
 6:22.93 DGCubes
 6:51.97 Ianwubby
 7:13.43 therubikscombo
 7:21.19 obelisk477
 7:52.15 The Blockhead
 8:13.97 Bogdan
 8:22.96 buzzteam4
 8:56.04 OJ Cubing
 9:14.81 ARandomCuber
 9:53.97 tkern
10:39.46 Mike Hughey
10:53.25 RyuKagamine
11:18.25 theos
11:37.25 Lewis
14:46.63 MatsBergsten
 DNF BJTheUnknown
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(21)

 6:33.34 asiahyoo1997
 6:45.63 Dream Cubing
 8:11.53 Elf
 8:25.32 the super cuber
 8:39.99 thecubingwizard
 8:56.57 Shadowjockey
 9:52.92 bacyril
10:53.77 G2013
11:28.59 DGCubes
11:54.84 Ianwubby
14:21.78 buzzteam4
14:46.92 The Blockhead
15:23.76 Bogdan
16:14.95 TasseRasse
16:27.88 OJ Cubing
16:48.31 T1_M0
17:17.00 tkern
17:51.56 Mike Hughey
18:08.78 RyuKagamine
20:24.38 theos
 DNF BJTheUnknown
*MiniGuildford*(24)

 3:59.90 lejitcuber
 4:50.51 Elf
 5:04.49 Shadowjockey
 5:07.31 ichcubegern
 5:12.38 the super cuber
 5:22.16 DGCubes
 5:54.09 Ami4747
 5:57.76 1everythingm
 6:14.18 bacyril
 6:55.54 ARandomCuber
 7:32.94 Tim Rinehart
 7:50.77 OJ Cubing
 7:54.05 T1_M0
 8:14.06 The Blockhead
 8:19.07 buzzteam4
 8:23.42 sqAree
 9:05.04 CornerCutter
 9:27.69 Ianwubby
10:08.71 Jscuber
10:33.16 Jami Viljanen
11:15.19 Mike Hughey
11:40.10 RyuKagamine
 DNF MCuber
 DNF BJTheUnknown
*Kilominx*(31)

 27.04 lejitcuber
 29.12 TheDubDubJr
 29.13 DGCubes
 32.79 Dream Cubing
 33.67 CubicOreo
 34.44 GenTheThief
 35.72 AidanNoogie
 37.12 1everythingm
 37.32 Elf
 37.64 asiahyoo1997
 41.54 bacyril
 43.36 ichcubegern
 43.84 the super cuber
 46.37 Ami4747
 46.97 ARandomCuber
 47.98 CubeStack_Official
 48.59 Lewis
 49.48 therubikscombo
 54.15 CornerCutter
 56.85 The Blockhead
 56.99 Shadowjockey
 57.10 PyraMaster
 1:01.36 TipsterTrickster
 1:07.90 Ianwubby
 1:24.51 Mike Hughey
 1:25.51 buzzteam4
 1:29.87 T1_M0
 1:59.01 sam596
 2:02.02 BMcCl1
 DNF BJTheUnknown
 DNF Tim Rinehart
*Skewb*(93)

 2.40 lejitcuber
 2.74 Federico Da Fonseca
 4.29 Isaac Lai
 4.75 asacuber
 4.95 DhruvA
 5.00 The Pocket Cuber
 5.11 TheDubDubJr
 5.11 thecubingwizard
 5.17 Marcus Siu
 5.39 João Santos
 5.47 leomannen
 5.50 Zac04attack
 5.57 Hargun02
 5.74 typo56
 5.75 cuberkid10
 5.79 therubikscombo
 5.84 TasseRasse
 5.85 [email protected]
 5.88 Dream Cubing
 5.96 Elf
 6.00 Shadowjockey
 6.06 ichcubegern
 6.14 Ami4747
 6.22 Jonsa87
 6.34 Metallic Silver
 6.55 DGCubes
 6.84 AidanNoogie
 6.90 MartinN13
 7.18 TipsterTrickster
 7.24 CornerCutter
 7.50 sam596
 7.50 speedcuber71
 7.54 Competition Cuber
 7.57 the super cuber
 7.65 MCuber
 7.66 FastCubeMaster
 7.85 turtwig
 7.95 bacyril
 8.01 Rubiksdude4144
 8.20 leudcfa
 8.31 Algy Cuber
 8.51 2017LAMB06
 8.65 FaLoL
 8.71 tkern
 8.80 Tim Rinehart
 8.83 ARandomCuber
 8.86 NolanDoes2x2
 9.24 Bogdan
 9.37 1everythingm
 9.42 abhash8010
 9.58 Bubbagrub
 9.86 abhashrajbhandari
 9.87 whatshisbucket
 9.93 Shane724
 10.05 Paarth Chhabra
 10.28 T1_M0
 10.29 Jscuber
 10.60 OJ Cubing
 10.98 Mcuber5
 11.11 buzzteam4
 11.28 Ianwubby
 11.46 Alea
 11.58 Justin Miner
 11.69 The Blockhead
 11.79 CubeStack_Official
 11.82 PyraMaster
 11.82 neslingn
 11.83 GarethBert11
 11.99 theos
 12.03 sqAree
 12.38 Randon
 12.54 Jami Viljanen
 12.80 ican97
 12.83 JL Cubing
 12.84 Mikael weiss
 12.98 Sue Doenim
 13.32 Lewis
 13.97 MrHunterGames
 13.98 Moonwink Cuber
 14.55 Woodman567
 14.90 PotatoesAreUs
 15.12 Momedy
 16.71 Lili Martin
 18.03 a3533
 18.29 Mike Hughey
 18.83 Alex Benham
 22.96 BMcCl1
 25.79 Jacck
 26.56 devon
 27.10 Konrad Henry
 27.50 MatsBergsten
 28.17 tnk351
 DNF BJTheUnknown
*Clock*(46)

 6.43 sam596
 8.07 TheDubDubJr
 8.30 ARandomCuber
 9.61 MartinN13
 9.88 Ami4747
 9.89 1everythingm
 10.25 the super cuber
 10.83 lejitcuber
 11.43 T1_M0
 12.01 Tim Rinehart
 12.33 MCuber
 12.50 Shadowjockey
 12.68 buzzteam4
 12.80 G2013
 13.20 Mcuber5
 13.50 PotatoesAreUs
 14.15 DGCubes
 14.78 FaLoL
 14.93 Jonsa87
 15.12 ichcubegern
 15.18 OJ Cubing
 15.76 thecubingwizard
 16.87 The Blockhead
 17.25 Elf
 17.30 bacyril
 17.62 typo56
 17.85 therubikscombo
 18.69 RyuKagamine
 19.09 2017LAMB06
 19.46 sqAree
 20.09 Ianwubby
 20.70 AidanNoogie
 20.89 Mike Hughey
 22.29 sigalig
 23.81 Lewis
 25.96 [email protected]
 27.87 NathanaelCubes
 29.56 Alea
 30.87 CornerCutter
 31.99 Algy Cuber
 32.82 Jami Viljanen
 52.67 Momedy
 1:08.60 CubingRF
 DNF BJTheUnknown
 DNF speedcuber71
 DNF cuberkid10
*Pyraminx*(100)

 3.20 lejitcuber
 3.33 DGCubes
 3.68 The Pocket Cuber
 3.90 Federico Da Fonseca
 3.95 Randon
 3.96 FastCubeMaster
 4.00 CubicOreo
 4.24 MrHunterGames
 4.33 thecubingwizard
 4.54 1everythingm
 4.68 Isaac Lai
 4.79 Competition Cuber
 4.91 cuberkid10
 5.02 T1_M0
 5.08 Zac04attack
 5.10 TheDubDubJr
 5.19 MartinN13
 5.40 CornerCutter
 5.48 typo56
 5.50 Shadowjockey
 5.51 BJTheUnknown
 5.51 JustAnotherGenericCu
 5.72 turtwig
 5.73 the super cuber
 6.04 asacuber
 6.25 bacyril
 6.36 Jscuber
 6.36 João Santos
 6.45 Elf
 6.45 leomannen
 6.46 E-Cuber
 6.80 ichcubegern
 6.84 asiahyoo1997
 7.03 Dream Cubing
 7.17 Tim Rinehart
 7.18 Ami4747
 7.21 Mcuber5
 7.34 Ordway Persyn
 7.36 Rubiksdude4144
 7.62 Lewis
 7.71 MCuber
 7.71 GarethBert11
 7.74 Marcus Siu
 7.78 speedcuber71
 7.81 G2013
 8.05 therubikscombo
 8.09 Ianwubby
 8.16 NolanDoes2x2
 8.39 [email protected]
 8.46 neslingn
 8.54 sloshycomic123
 8.81 Jami Viljanen
 8.84 FaLoL
 9.01 [email protected]
 9.12 TasseRasse
 9.16 NathanaelCubes
 9.47 sigalig
 9.50 Jonsa87
 9.56 Algy Cuber
 9.75 Moonwink Cuber
 9.89 ExultantCarn
 10.08 Sue Doenim
 10.27 Alea
 10.66 AidanNoogie
 10.66 2017LAMB06
 10.76 PyraMaster
 10.87 ARandomCuber
 10.94 sqAree
 11.01 Oatch
 11.08 Hargun02
 11.13 The Blockhead
 11.24 tkern
 11.28 a3533
 11.45 buzzteam4
 11.66 ican97
 11.72 FireCuber
 12.03 kumato
 12.53 sam596
 12.99 abhashrajbhandari
 13.02 Justin Miner
 13.03 OJ Cubing
 13.43 Momedy
 13.96 Mikael weiss
 14.57 Jacck
 14.68 CubeStack_Official
 14.93 PotatoesAreUs
 15.47 Mike Hughey
 16.07 CubingRF
 16.43 theos
 17.00 tnk351
 18.45 BMcCl1
 19.01 JL Cubing
 19.80 Alex Benham
 20.19 iwaru kitsune (iopfox)
 20.19 Konrad Henry
 20.32 Lumej
 22.78 Woodman567
 23.51 Bubbagrub
 26.72 arbivara
 35.50 MatsBergsten
*Megaminx*(53)

 48.52 Elf
 51.83 [email protected]
 56.25 thecubingwizard
 56.94 lejitcuber
 57.33 asiahyoo1997
 58.90 cuberkid10
 1:01.48 TSTwist
 1:05.60 GenTheThief
 1:05.61 Ami4747
 1:09.10 CubeStack_Official
 1:13.23 Jonsa87
 1:13.49 AidanNoogie
 1:13.73 Shadowjockey
 1:16.58 ichcubegern
 1:17.20 DGCubes
 1:17.64 Hargun02
 1:31.45 the super cuber
 1:31.61 CubicOreo
 1:33.26 bacyril
 1:33.92 TasseRasse
 1:34.01 1everythingm
 1:37.06 Zac04attack
 1:39.37 Mcuber5
 1:42.70 ARandomCuber
 1:44.78 G2013
 1:49.96 JustAnotherGenericCu
 1:57.61 Corner Twist Cubing
 2:00.42 Bogdan
 2:01.78 Ianwubby
 2:05.26 Marcus Siu
 2:06.46 Tim Rinehart
 2:07.98 Alea
 2:10.40 Lewis
 2:10.69 T1_M0
 2:14.17 whatshisbucket
 2:17.03 MCuber
 2:18.39 OJ Cubing
 2:20.31 The Blockhead
 2:24.46 leudcfa
 2:32.05 GTregay
 2:38.59 CornerCutter
 2:41.94 tkern
 2:42.66 buzzteam4
 2:45.09 sqAree
 2:45.25 Randon
 3:05.58 Mike Hughey
 3:22.25 Mikael weiss
 3:32.58 Sue Doenim
 3:42.67 One Wheel
 3:49.32 Thom S.
 4:27.95 cytokid101
 DNF BJTheUnknown
 DNF therubikscombo
*Square-1*(64)

 10.19 Zac04attack
 10.58 Isaac Lai
 10.63 thecubingwizard
 10.77 Raptor56
 11.31 Federico Da Fonseca
 11.47 Shadowjockey
 11.70 lejitcuber
 11.79 speedcuber71
 12.23 therubikscombo
 12.32 Marcus Siu
 13.04 ichcubegern
 14.14 cuberkid10
 14.53 the super cuber
 15.91 sigalig
 17.07 TheDubDubJr
 19.04 Competition Cuber
 19.19 Thom S.
 20.30 DGCubes
 23.27 turtwig
 23.78 leomannen
 24.27 Dream Cubing
 24.35 1everythingm
 24.97 Ami4747
 25.07 Jonsa87
 25.17 T1_M0
 25.48 AidanNoogie
 26.49 Mcuber5
 27.03 typo56
 29.64 bacyril
 30.09 MCuber
 30.39 Hargun02
 33.48 Ordway Persyn
 33.50 2017LAMB06
 34.17 sqAree
 34.62 OJ Cubing
 34.75 Elf
 37.50 Algy Cuber
 38.44 G2013
 38.55 FaLoL
 38.75 Randon
 38.77 Tim Rinehart
 39.78 buzzteam4
 41.08 MartinN13
 44.73 Jami Viljanen
 45.02 TasseRasse
 46.47 The Blockhead
 47.11 Lewis
 49.07 Bubbagrub
 49.80 RyuKagamine
 50.29 Bogdan
 51.18 Aerospry
 53.64 CornerCutter
 56.24 Mike Hughey
 58.77 ARandomCuber
 59.26 Mikael weiss
 1:01.89 leudcfa
 1:02.38 PotatoesAreUs
 1:04.03 Momedy
 1:09.67 tkern
 1:10.87 Ianwubby
 1:26.22 devon
 1:51.58 cytokid101
 DNF BJTheUnknown
 DNF Sue Doenim
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(27)

27 Bogdan
28 Jacck
28 the super cuber
29 okayama
30 theos
32 Shadowjockey
32 xyzzy
33 Bubbagrub
34 DGCubes
34 Mcuber5
34 Mike Hughey
36 Paarth Chhabra
36 arbivara
39 Algy Cuber
42 Ianwubby
42 Mikael weiss
43 bacyril
46 Lili Martin
47 Sue Doenim
47 ARandomCuber
49 Jami Viljanen
50 MCuber
50 Tim Rinehart
56 The Blockhead
62 CornerCutter
DNF  devon
DNF  2017LAMB06

*Contest results*

1329 lejitcuber
1325 the super cuber
1222 thecubingwizard
1210 DGCubes
1170 Elf
1141 Shadowjockey
1075 cuberkid10
1051 Dream Cubing
1043 asiahyoo1997
1038 TheDubDubJr
998 ichcubegern
993 1everythingm
930 bacyril
926 G2013
899 Ami4747
878 T1_M0
868 AidanNoogie
862 sigalig
856 speedcuber71
837 therubikscombo
815 Zac04attack
812 Competition Cuber
810 Marcus Siu
791 Tim Rinehart
787 Shane724
785 Aryan
781 turtwig
757 Mcuber5
736 Ianwubby
729 CubicOreo
722 typo56
700 Federico Da Fonseca
690 OJ Cubing
690 MCuber
687 ARandomCuber
657 Bogdan
656 FaLoL
640 2017LAMB06
636 CornerCutter
632 Sean Hartman
619 FastCubeMaster
615 Jonsa87
609 Neel Gore
606 buzzteam4
604 The Blockhead
598 Jscuber
596 tdm
596 sqAree
575 leomannen
563 Mike Hughey
553 sam596
548 JustAnotherGenericCu
516 TasseRasse
498 Hargun02
489 asacuber
473 ExultantCarn
468 GenTheThief
454 Isaac Lai
453 Paarth Chhabra
441 João Santos
427 GarethBert11
426 tkern
424 leudcfa
418 ican97
414 Jami Viljanen
414 [email protected]
411 BJTheUnknown
404 obelisk477
403 Ordway Persyn
393 Sue Doenim
388 Moonwink Cuber
381 xyzzy
379 Alea
371 a3533
366 The Pocket Cuber
363 Algy Cuber
361 CubeStack_Official
350 MartinN13
345 Lewis
343 Keroma12
339 DhruvA
339 BMcCl1
337 Oatch
326 Rubiksdude4144
308 PotatoesAreUs
307 kingb1rd
300 Bubbagrub
295 Mikael weiss
294 MatsBergsten
284 riley
282 gavinz
274 RyuKagamine
267 Aerospry
260 Owen Roush
254 NolanDoes2x2
253 theos
252 Metallic Silver
246 Jacck
234 Petro Leum
228 PyraMaster
221 neslingn
220 whatshisbucket
220 E-Cuber
217 MrHunterGames
215 blindsighted
210 sloshycomic123
209 Momedy
206 Keenan Johnson
199 TipsterTrickster
197 NathanaelCubes
176 [email protected]
164 Randon
155 Konrad Henry
151 cytokid101
149 Killernerd24
148 Deri Nata Wijaya
138 Khairur Rachim
134 SpartanSailor
133 tnk351
129 kilwap147
127 GTregay
127 PrajNK
126 Lumej
120 Mackenzie Dy
120 KylerWoods
115 Alex Benham
114 abhash8010
114 speedcube.insta
111 abhashrajbhandari
110 Woodman567
105 One Wheel
104 Moreno van Rooijen
103 Legoball52
101 CubingRF
101 devon
100 Lili Martin
95 Corner Twist Cubing
93 gerzytet
90 monkinator1115
88 JL Cubing
87 CM Cubes
87 kumato
85 FIREFOX229
85 Irfzwan
83 Thom S.
83 Justin Miner
81 arbivara
75 DumplingMaster
69 WillyTheWizard
65 muchacho
65 Raptor56
60 YY
56 [email protected]
54 Pangit
51 TSTwist
47 pinser
43 FireCuber
42 Russell Bilinski
39 xander3
34 okayama
31 dnguyen2204
29 Prashant Saran
29 tj.k8386
27 Petri Krzywacki
27 Ecuasamurai
27 Bart Van Eynde
24 XBCubes
23 iwaru kitsune (iopfox)
22 XeXuKv7
18 Not AAron
13 quirkster
9 MuckPie
5 Bronku


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jan 16, 2018)

How did I get 812 points... and how did @legitcuber and @the super cuber get 1,300+points.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jan 16, 2018)

So I miss 2nd place in 3x3 by 0.12 and 5th place behind me was 8.99, almost a second over my average.
 It seems I don't get rewarded for getting an 8 flat average


----------



## SpeedCuber71 (Jan 16, 2018)

There are so many more participants now days, i think my Facebook share a while back has definitely helped!


----------



## SpartanSailor (Jan 16, 2018)

Interesting... I'll have to use the website this week. My 333, OH and Skewb results didn't appear in the above listing.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 16, 2018)

FastCubeMaster said:


> So I miss 2nd place in 3x3 by 0.12 and 5th place behind me was 8.99, almost a second over my average.
> It seems I don't get rewarded for getting an 8 flat average


You do in the Kinch ratings! With so many people competing now the Kinch ratings are more fair
in a way as in the normal point sum it is very important to be real good in 3x3 and 2x2. 2x2 is about 
10-20 times as important as say 7x7 bld, which can be considered if not unfair at least not the 
intention from when the points scheme was invented ten years ago.

Still I would not complain if I got 150 points from one event .


----------



## CornerCutter (Jan 16, 2018)

MatsBergsten said:


> You may well count the moves, my program does not  (but I get 62).
> Then FMC is supposed to be accompanied by some sort of explanation of how you came up with your
> solution (although this is more important for solutions that has lower move count).


Sorry, I usually do it on the website but Mike posted the new round before I could get it in. Thanks.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jan 16, 2018)

Then as usual the Cubicle Gift Card Lottery.
Now it was 173 competitors, the chances to win are about 0.6 %

The winner number this week is 37. Who can that be. You can look for yourselves...

Just kidding . That is *FaLoL!, congratulations!*


----------

